#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-21
<HITIPI> bonjour
<HITIPI> le canal est il en fr ?
<houpiti_> bonjour
<X_ACK> Bonjour à tous
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<Goldenscorp> salut bemawi-fr Fanen ichihi nizarus robertf wissem
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<nizarus> ahla Goldenscorp
<Fanen> salut Goldenscorp  et nizarus
<nizarus> ahla Fanen
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, à monastir ?
<Goldenscorp> nizarus,  no
<Goldenscorp> nizarus,  ani fi  Aïn Draham :)
<nizarus> oki Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ach fama ijdid fi monastir ?
<Goldenscorp> nizarus,  ach fama ijdid fi monastir ?
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, des manifestations partout
<Goldenscorp> bien
<elacheche_anis> salem les amis
<Fanen_> salem
<elacheche_anis> salem Fanen_
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-22
<elacheche_anis> salem @ all
<Goldenscorp> salut elacheche_anis
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<Goldenscorp> salut elacheche_anis Neo31 Ounis robertf
<elacheche_anis> ahla b Goldenscorp, hmd  et toi??
<Goldenscorp> bien merci
<Goldenscorp> :)
<elacheche_anis> tu m'as connus ou non?
<Ounis> salem Goldenscorp elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> salem Ounis :)
<elacheche_anis> ping Neo31
<Goldenscorp> oui bitbi3a 5ouya elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Ounis> ping ChanServ
<Ounis> :)
<Goldenscorp> :)
<Neo31> pong elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> ahla :)
<Neo31> bsr Ounis
<Neo31> et tlm
<elacheche_anis> rit likhbar mté3 commission de corruption
<Ounis> ahla bik
<Ounis> salem Neo31
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> ah oui
<elacheche_anis> http://www.webdo.tn/2011/02/22/monji-khadraoui-demissionne-de-la-commission-dinvestigation-a-cause-de-microsoft/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+webdo+(webdo)
<Ounis> 404 :/
<elacheche_anis> no way!! :/
<Ounis> yes way!! :)
<Neo31> mahich 404
<Neo31> je vien de l'ouvrir
<elacheche_anis> Ounis: http://www.webdo.tn/ c'est le premier article dans la page d'aceuil
<Ounis> le 1er chez moi c'est : Monographie n°1 des familles qui pillent la Tunisie
<elacheche_anis> Je parle de "Monji Khadraoui démissionne de la commission d’investigation à cause de… Microsoft !"
<Ounis> l'article n'apparait pas chez moi :/
<elacheche_anis> loool :/
<Ounis> en utilisant Tor il apparait ;)
<Ounis> comme par magie
<elacheche_anis> T'es où?? Libye??
<Ounis> c'est peut etre une question de cache
<elacheche_anis> Peut être..
<Ounis> les 2 derniers articles ne sont apparus que aprés utiliser Tor
<elacheche_anis> :/
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> c peut etre que c son FAI elacheche_anis
<Neo31> c koi ton FAI Ounis
<Ounis> globalnet
<Neo31> moi topnet
<Neo31> ki d'autre globalnet ici ?
<elacheche_anis> topnet aussi
<Ounis> a propos je paye pour 2 mega je n'utilise que entre 128 et 512 de temps a autres
<Goldenscorp> moi topnet
<Goldenscorp> aussi
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> c pas tjr la faut du FAI en tt k Ounis
<Ounis> yep
<Neo31> parfoit c l'architecture de telecom walla zone saturee
<Ounis> moi sa fait 2 mois que je me bat pour savoir la cause
<Ounis> toujours rien
<Ounis> info perdue entre telecom et FAI
<elacheche_anis> écouter: www.shemsfm.net/uploads/media/20110222-170303-mongi-khadhraoui.mp3
<elacheche_anis> écoutez**** :)
<Neo31> thx 4 sharing elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> you're welcome.. ;)
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> ping Neo31
<elacheche_anis> salem nizarus
<Neo31> pong nizarus
<Neo31> bsr sa va ?
<Goldenscorp> salut nizarus
<Neo31> dsl hier g t KO g pas pu me connecter le soir (apres une nuit blanche :p )
<nizarus> oki Neo31 pas de soucis
<Neo31> elacheche_anis, je vien de partager un google doc :)
<Neo31> je v commencer a rediger, tu pe commencer a entrer la liste des conferences elacheche_anis :)
<nizarus> Neo31, c'est prévu pour quand ?
<elacheche_anis> d'accord 3arfi.. :)
<Neo31> nizarus, juste pour me rappeler pour faire un event on doit envoyer un mail du sujet sur la mailing liste, avoir l'accord du directeur et c koi la 3eme chose ?
<Neo31> le 5 ou 12 selon la dispo des membres
<nizarus> Neo31, la prise en charge : déplacement et miam miam :)
<elacheche_anis> ;)
<Neo31> Goldenscorp, 3andik invite pour nous preparer une affiche :) je v demander a d'autres puis on votera la meilleure afiche pour faire un event a l'ISITCom de hammam sousse
<Neo31> oui nizarus ;) everything is ready ;)
<Neo31> inchalah
<Neo31> changement de plan elacheche_anis un google wave ca sera plus pratik (temps reel)
<Neo31> invit already sent
<Neo31> wave.google.com ;)
<nizarus> ça existe encore le wave ?
<Goldenscorp> ok Neo31  ani 7adir pour  preparer une affiche
<Neo31> oui nizarus
<Neo31> ca a evoluer en plus nizarus
<Neo31> cool Goldenscorp
<Neo31> thx
<elacheche_anis> mchéT m3ék Neo31 ;)
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> nizarus
<elacheche_anis> nizarus: éch 3malna fil SIB taw?? sa7it hkéyit stand walla léli??
<elacheche_anis> pong
<Neo31> +1 elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Neo31:  mékich kolt wave???
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> g deja partager un doc wave elacheche_anis ;)
<Neo31> g commencer a rediger
<elacheche_anis> j'ai reçu une invitation Gdoc
<Neo31> laisse tomber le Gdoc
<Neo31> connecte toi a ton wave
<Neo31> tu trouvera un doc ISITCom 11.03
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, aucune idée déjà je sais pas si le secrétariat d'info et encore en place ou pas :/
<Neo31> on ne doit pas essayer de les contacter nizarus ?
<elacheche_anis> ok Neo31, nizarus je pose le question à Mr Majed Khalfallah???
<nizarus> Neo31, normalement kangoulya était en contacte avec eux
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, si tu peux avoir des infos de Majed fait le ;)
<Neo31> il ete online
<Neo31> pe etre il reconnecte apres
<nizarus> Neo31, je suis entrain de "denter" avec lui ;)
<Neo31> denter >> english
<Neo31> or
<Neo31> denter >> arabic
<Neo31> :p
<elacheche_anis> :/
<bemawi> pst, y'a une coquille dans le topic
<bemawi> le mois de janvier fini, ça fait un peu "oublis" dans le topic
<nizarus> Neo31, denter c'est comme twetter ;) mais avec ident.ca libre ;)
<nizarus> bemawi, yep effectivement
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> i c nizarus :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |*** ***| Prochaine réunion le 25/02/2011 à 21h00 |
<nizarus> bemawi, topic updated
<bemawi> :p j'ai vu
<bemawi> dite, juste comme ça, vu le "semblant" de boulverssement dans votre coin, vous avez tenter de promouvoir le libre ?
<bemawi> histoire de faire des économies
<nizarus> bemawi, c'est un bouleversement pas un semblant :)
<nizarus> pour la promotion de libre c'est un autre combat qu'il faudra bien mener
<bemawi> bin, j'attends de voir la suite :)
<bemawi> mais je croises trés fort les doigts pour que vous soyez plus libre que nous en france
<nizarus> mais vu l'état de la plus part des asso et clubs du libre ici je crains que ça ne sera pas aussi simple
<bemawi> :( pendant ce temps, en france, Sarko 1er à décoré Steve Ballmer chevalier de la Légion d'honneur
<nizarus> bemawi, notre zaba national l'a fait depuis longtemps
<bemawi> http://www.rmc.fr/editorial/148513/nicolas-sarkozy-dit-son-admiration-pour-microsoft/ ouinnnnnnn
<bemawi> nizarus: certe, mais vois où ça il est rendu votre zaba
<bemawi> le notre, il partira sans trop de soucis :/
<bemawi> alors qu'il met en place le filtrage français sur internet que même le chinois vont nous envier
<bemawi> T T
<nizarus> http://www.webdo.tn/2011/02/22/monji-khadraoui-demissionne-de-la-commission-dinvestigation-a-cause-de-microsoft/
<bemawi> enfin bon
<bemawi> hoooo quel beau titre
<bemawi> Error 404 - Not Found
<nizarus> bemawi, là on peut vous aider avec notre expertise de la censure
<nizarus> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/webdo.tn
<bemawi> xd, l'erreur 404 tipule juste que la page demandée n'est pas trouvé
<bemawi> l'erreur 404 est générée par le serveur webdo.tn
<bemawi> :)
<bemawi> nizarus: les serveurs web c'est pas ton domaine :)
<nizarus> bemawi, JE CONFIRME
<bemawi> nizarus: tient, je vois que sur webdo ils parlent des nos politiciens français
<bemawi> ça serait cool qui votre justice les pourchasses pour abus et détournement de bien souciaux tunisiens
<bemawi> sociaux
<nizarus> il y a le nouveau ambassadeur de france qui a fait le buzz ici
<nizarus> et avant lui MAM
<nizarus> donc tous le monde en parle
<nizarus> d'ailleurs il y a eu une manif contre le nouveau ambassadeur
<nizarus> le sarko boy
<nizarus> mais de là à les pourchasser :/
<bemawi> dommage :(
<bemawi> je ne sais pas comment on va pouvoir laver notre linge en france :/
<bemawi> 90% de nos médias sont dans les mains de quelques individus
<bemawi> qui se trouvent etre des amis de sarko1er
<bemawi> on est une nation de mouton
<bemawi> sur ce, nenuit
<bemawi> ^^
<nizarus> bemawi, les moutons peuvent se révolter aussi :)
<nizarus> ;)
<bemawi> pas tant qu'ils ont leur bouffe, leur loisir (programme tv lavant le cerveau plus vide que blanc) et leur smic en poche
<bemawi> bon, ça grince de plus en plus
<bemawi> mais à "cause" du fort taux de chomage, ça ferme la geule
<bemawi> j'ai reclamé mes 2 jours de congé suplémentaire (je travail de nuit) chose que mes collègues ne font pas de peur de déplair au patron
<bemawi> behhhh
<bemawi> nenuit :)
<Neo31> nizarus,
<Neo31> rien
<Neo31> je voulais une tite idee sur le contenue de cette conference : # UBUNTU solutions pour les intégrateurs: L'alternative
<nizarus> Neo31, ?
<Neo31> mais je v la lire :)
<Neo31> et celle ci # Administration, Une courte introduction
<Neo31> je v les lire inchalah
<nizarus> la deuxièmme est la mienne j'ai introduit la notion de dépôts
<nizarus> comment garder son système à jour
<nizarus> comment personnaliser son système (langues, etc..)
<Neo31> I c
<nizarus> bn
<Neo31> bn nizarus
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-23
<Chuck_> salem
<Chuck_> Salem
<Neo31> ahla Chuck_
<Neo31> how is it going Chuck_ ?
<Chuck_> Hey
<Chuck_> Find
<Chuck_> kont njarreb taw fi logo
<MisterYou> Salut
<MisterYou> Neo31
<MisterYou> Cc
<MisterYou> aide moi SVP
<MisterYou> Jai un problem
<MisterYou> en Ubuntu
<MisterYou> ^^
<nizarus> MisterYou, expose ton problème
<MisterYou> un ploblem fel wifi !
<MisterYou> ena tawa ki installit el Ubuntu 10
<MisterYou> m7abech yconnecté !
<MisterYou> !
<nizarus> quel est le type de ta carte wifi ?
<MisterYou> Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter
<MisterYou> ;)
<MisterYou> ena tawa 3la el Xp :)
<MisterYou> !!
<nizarus> est ce que tu as fait une petite recherche ?
<MisterYou> Ué !!
<MisterYou> el google 9labtou
<nizarus> et le problème existe avec d'autres ?
<MisterYou> chkoun autre ?
<nizarus> le résultat de la recherche google
<nizarus> :)
<Neo31> ahla MisterYou
<Neo31> bsr nizarus , bsr tlm
<Goldenscorp> salut bemawi ChanServ ichihi__ MisterYou Neo31 nizarus robertf
<Chuck_> bsr Neo
<Chuck_> Bsr tt lmond
<Neo31> Chuck_, ca roule ?
<Neo31> bsr Goldenscorp
<MisterYou> salut a tt
<MisterYou> ahla Neo31
<Neo31> koi 2 9 ubuntuors :)
<nizarus> MisterYou, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wifi_liste_carte#i
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<MisterYou> Oké
<MisterYou> mefhemtech !!
<MisterYou> el carte wifi eli 3andi mouch m3ahoum !
<MisterYou> Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter
<MisterYou> famma 2200
<Neo31> re
<MisterYou> ;)
<Goldenscorp> je re dans 30 min
<Goldenscorp> @+
<Neo31> je vien de verifier l'etat des deux derniers loco packs avec Zied, y en asser de CD pour l'event :)
<Neo31> nizarus, tu recommande 9adech ne5dhou men CD ?
<nizarus> je sais pas exactement
<nizarus> combien tu estime de personne présent ?
<Neo31> max 120 je pense
<nizarus> il nous reste combien de CD ?
<Neo31> 10.10 untouched
<Neo31> et une 50enne du 10.04
<nizarus> great
<nizarus> on peut demander une 50enne de 10.10
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> j'aimerai avoir qq CD 10.04 aussi
<nizarus> à toi de voir
<Neo31> au moins 5 Ubuntu, 2 Kubuntu et 1 server
<Neo31> behi, j'envoyerai une demande sur le thread de la ML
<nizarus> yep
<nizarus> je re
<Neo31> nizarus, t'as un plan pour le CIBLE, chems m'as dit de te contacter pour voir comment on je peut aider
<nizarus> re
<nizarus> Neo31, puisque tu es de sousse tu peux faire partie du comité d'organisation ;)
<nizarus> on va voir qui est partant parmi les clubs est communauté
<nizarus> ensuite faire une demande officielle pour la prise en charge
<Goldenscorp> re
<Fanen> bsrr all
<nizarus> re Goldenscorp
<nizarus> ahla Fanen
<Goldenscorp> ahla Fanen
<Fanen> ^^  hi
<MisterYou> Salut a tt
<Fanen> sl
<MisterYou> sa va toi?
<Fanen> b1
<MisterYou> Oké esm3 3andi problem fel Ubuntu 10
<MisterYou> tnajem t3aweni ?
<MisterYou> problem fel Wi Fi
<MisterYou> cc
<Fanen> c'est quoi  ton pc?
<MisterYou> Fujitsu Siemens
<MisterYou> amilo
<MisterYou> amilo M7400
<MisterYou> ;)
<Fanen> ya  un  module  que  tu  doi installer  pour cette  game  tien  tu suit celle ci http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/acerhk
<MisterYou> chouf cet photo
<MisterYou> http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/2585/screenshotxw.png
<Fanen> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/liste_portables_fujitsu-siemens?s[]=amilo&s[]=m7400
<Fanen> c'est expliquer  dans  le 2 ème lien
<MisterYou> Oké
<MisterYou> esm3 el diode t5dem !!
<MisterYou> m3neha el WiFi activé
<MisterYou> mais http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/2585/screenshotxw.png
<MisterYou> !!
<MisterYou> fhemet ?
<MisterYou> cc
<MisterYou> F
<MisterYou> Fanen
<Fanen> bon  je  voix pas  ces  images
<Fanen> mais  en  principe si  le led  fonctionne  c'et à dire  ta carte  wifi est  ok
<MisterYou> donc !!
<MisterYou> 3lech myconnectich !
<MisterYou> 3la fikra ma3endich Cable bech nconnecté bih é ena tawa 3la el xp !!
<Fanen> bah  comment ??  tu  doit  installer un paquet il  faut  que  tu connect e par  cable  pour le faire
<Fanen> MisterYou, t'as vue  le  lien  que  je t'est donné  ou pas
<MisterYou> Uéé
<MisterYou> ena installit el Ubuntu sans Cable
<MisterYou> !! 5ater ma3endich cable !!!!!
<Fanen> mais install c'est  pas cd   et  le  cd  ne contient  pas  tou
<MisterYou> emm
<MisterYou> donc ech n3mel ?
<MisterYou> lezem nconnecti bel Cable ?
<Fanen> ton Pc  à une cas  particulier et  là  est  la  solution http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/liste_portables_fujitsu-siemens?s[]=amilo&s[]=m7400#amilo_m
<Fanen> L'activation du WiFi nécessite rfsam ou acerhk (qui gère d'une façon plus générique les 5 hotkeys wifi, email,firefox,P1,P2)
<MisterYou> emmm Oké
<MisterYou> mercii
<Fanen> c'est  un  paquet
<Fanen> que  tu  doit installer
<MisterYou> tawa njarreb el acerhk
<MisterYou> mercii Fanen
<Fanen> tien  tu duit  celle ci  bien pa à pa http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/acerhk
<MisterYou> Oké
<Chuck86> bonsoir a tt l monde
<MisterYou> bonsoir
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-24
<Goldenscorp> re
<Goldenscorp> Fanen, 3andik compte diasp.org
<Fanen> nn
<Fanen> c'est  quoi ça?
<Goldenscorp> kima il facezift (facebook)
<Goldenscorp> http://fr.readwriteweb.com/2010/05/06/a-la-une/projet-diaspora-anti-facebook/
<Goldenscorp> http://fr.readwriteweb.com/2010/05/06/a-la-une/projet-diaspora-anti-facebook/http://fr.readwriteweb.com/2010/05/06/a-la-une/projet-diaspora-anti-facebook/
<Goldenscorp> http://www.01net.com/editorial/523933/diaspora-lanti-facebook-distribue-ses-premieres-invitations/
<MisterYou> salut a tt
<bemawi> mm, question, un hébergement (10 Go d'espace disque, 5 Go de base de données, 10 Go d'espace pour les mails) pour à 10 dinars par mois, ça fait cher ?
<Neo31> je pense que c cool :) si ca sera 100 dinar pour un payement annuel ^^
<Neo31> ;)
<Neo31> recopie le message bemawi, l'avis de wissem pourra t'interesser aussi
<Neo31> slt wissem
<wissem> salut Neo31
<wissem> salut tout le monde :)
<bemawi> wissem: alors ?
<bemawi> (désolé, je dis jamais salut ou bonjour, je suis là tout les jours que j'en perds l'habitude :) )
<wissem> désolé je suis venu un peu tard pour te suivre ?
<bemawi> mm, question, un hébergement (10 Go d'espace disque, 5 Go de base de données, 10 Go d'espace pour les mails) pour à 10 dinars par mois, ça fait cher ?
<wissem> heuu moi aussi presque ;)
<wissem> non pas mal du tout
<Neo31> c cool wissem non?
<Neo31> si tu pense a offrire ce service ca sera cool a mon avis avec des payements annuels de 100 dinars (2 mois gratuit avec chaque payement annuel)
<bemawi> c'est pas moi :) mais un ami :)
<Neo31> mais tu doit savoir que la pluspart des tunisens ne peuvent pas utiliser des cartes credit ou payer en euro...
<wissem> oui c un bon plan Neo31
<bemawi> il prends des gros serveur ovh
<wissem> en fait Kangoulya peut t'aider je pense
<wissem> surtout question payments
<Neo31> il faut qu'il font un payement local, en tunisie puis celui responsable vois comment faire
<Neo31> je c pa
<Neo31> oui kangoulya ;)
<Neo31> +1 wissem
<wissem> bemawi: y a l'offre kimsuffi de ovh très prochainement en tunisie ;)
<bemawi> ^^ perso, tant que je dépasse pas les 500 visiteurs jours
<bemawi> le serveur @home avec 120ko/s de up
<wissem> oh regarde c à 4dt/mois
<wissem> j'ai cru que c pr 10dt
<wissem> http://www.ovh.com/tn/hebergement_mutualise/
<bemawi> 0o
<wissem> pas mal du tout
<bemawi> moins chère pour vous que pour nous en france 0o
<wissem> :D
<Neo31> c pas moins chere bemawi
<Neo31> combien on te paye en france ?
<Neo31> c pas la mm chose ici
<Neo31> le min possible en france c 1200 euro ou plus
<Neo31> en tunisie c preske 150 euro si je me trompe pas
<Neo31> 300 dinars
<bemawi> https://www.ovh.com/fr/commande/kimsufi.cgi
<wissem> ovh va vraiment baisser les prix
<wissem> topnet avec dd=1go ; 420dt/an
<wissem> http://www.topnetpro.com/dedie.php
<bemawi> pour vous, ça fait à peine 30 euro/ans
<bemawi> pour l'offre kimsuffi
<wissem> yup
<bemawi> tu => 30€
<bemawi> fr => 160€
<wissem> c tout simplement énorme :D
<wissem> c pour le bien du web tunisien
<wissem> enfin si les internautes tunisiens arrivent à quitter facebook
<bemawi> mouais
<bemawi> sauf que c'est pas non plus les même "offres"
<bemawi> enfinbref :)
<bemawi> have a nice day :)
<wissem> you too ;)
<bemawi> https://www.ovh.com/tn/commande/kimsufi.cgi
<bemawi> https://www.ovh.com/fr/commande/kimsufi.cgi
<bemawi> là, les prix se tiennent :)
<ANIS> salem bemawi, ichihi__, Ounis & wissem
<wissem> salem ANIS
<ANIS> ça va :)
<Fanen> bsr
<Ounis> salem Fanen
<Neo31> ping ANIS
<Goldenscorp> salut ANIS Fanen ichihi__ Neo31 Ounis robertf wissem
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<Goldenscorp> ?
<Ounis> salem Goldenscorp
<ANIS> salem  Goldenscorp, dsl pour le retard :)
<Neo31> ahla ANIS
<ANIS> pong Neo31
<Neo31> je t envoyer un mail ANIS
<Neo31> t'as recu ?
<ANIS> un instant je vérifie, j'étais pas devant le laptop
<ANIS> bien reçu, impression en cours ;)
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> merci ANIS
<ANIS> any time :)
<Neo31> bon, on a preske tout les details necessaire pour la reunion de demain
<Neo31> je manque qq details de deplacement de MBB
<Neo31> sabri a confirmer qu'il pe preparer la conf des modeles economiques
<Neo31> rached prefere presenter drupal 6 avec un slide contenant les nouveaute de la version 7
<Neo31> drupal 6 est tjr une version importante avec la majorite des utilisteurs de drupal pour le moment donc ca roule
<Neo31> pour ubuntu studio s3ib chwaya
<Neo31> affiche frozen, personne n'y travaille dessus pour le moment :s
<Neo31> prend des notes en cas ou j'oublie qq chose demain
<Neo31> je te communique le reste des details demain matin inchalah
<Neo31> avant la reunion biensure ;)
<Neo31> ca roule parfaitement juska mnt (exception l'affiche)
<ANIS> non non, ça très bien, l'affiche inchallah sera prête comme prévu.. inchallah samedi soir je vais faire un effort.. une proposition de plus ne fait pas de mal :)
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> je contacte un ami inchalah il va preparer qq chose next days
<Neo31> ANIS, tu me passe un lien de l'archive de notre mailing liste
<Neo31> je ve un lien direct vers le thread de notre event stp
<ANIS> ok un instant
<ANIS> Neo31:
<ANIS> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-February/009419.html
<ANIS> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-February/009420.html
<ANIS> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-February/009421.html
<ANIS> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-February/009418.html
<Neo31> ANIS, tu pe nous preparer une liste de liens a des anciennes affiches d'events Ubuntu-TN? Due date demain la3chia ( je l'envoie a mon amis pour qu'il puisse avoir une petite idee)
<ANIS> oki
<Neo31> thx
<Neo31> kan ca pe etre pret ANIS ?
<ANIS> je trouve pas dans les wiki, je doit chercher dans l'archive du ML..
<Neo31> oui c ca ANIS
<Neo31> ANIS, utilise google avec le parametre site ;)
<ANIS> :)
<Neo31> mots cles site:www.bla.bla
<Neo31> ca pe aider
<Neo31> il ya pe etre d'autres commandes plus fiables
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-25
<ANIS> Neo31:  a33333333333333333333.. Tout les liens pointent vers les thread de l'event de l'isima :/ :@
<ANIS> En tout cas, voilà ce que j'ai trouvé: https://picasaweb.google.com/elachecheanis/AffichesUbuntuTNEvents?authkey=Gv1sRgCMqjsMnKucupxQE#
<ANIS> :/
<ANIS> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong ANIS
<Neo31> merci bcp ANIS
<ANIS> y a pas de quoi
<Neo31> bon, j'y go ds qq mn ANIS , a demain matin inchalah :)
<ANIS> inchallah.. BN
<ANIS> ping ChanServ
<ANIS> hey me
<ANIS> hey maidenovTun
<MaWaLe> bonsoir tout le monde
<MaWaLe> hi Neo31
<Neo31> hi
<Neo31> ca va MaWaLe ?
<MaWaLe> fine Neo31
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  there'll be a meeting?
<ANIS> hey everybody :D
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> 21h inchalah
<Neo31> hi ANIS
<Neo31> ANIS, je vien de decrocher une conv avec un ami qui va travailler sur l'affiche ;)
<ANIS> salut MaWaLe :) , Neo31 c'est bien, je suis entrain de faire un essaie pour le logo ;)
<Neo31> il a confirmer ca disponibilite, et il va livrer le dimanche soir inchalah (on aura la tache de recreer avec GIMP)
<ANIS> oki:D
<Neo31> je te passe le num d'aun autre amis a propos du materiel sonor
<Neo31> inchalah ykoune ba7dhek apres 10h le matin
<Neo31> max 11h je pense
<Neo31> hizou m3ak ya3mal talla 3al materiel, et mm si famma mochkla fel les amplis il pe me preter un ;)
<ANIS> ok :D coooool
<darkwise> salem
<Neo31> je te passe son num, tu doit l'appeler demain matin a 10h Anis
<Neo31> charji telifounek
<Neo31> bsr darkwise :)
<ANIS> salem darkwise
<ANIS> Neo31:  tu peux m'envoyer une copie du papir qu'on a écrit aujourd'hui?
<Neo31> oui anis
<Neo31> juste a pres la reunion ubuntu-tn inchalah
<MaWaLe> hi ANIS
<MaWaLe> hi darkwise
<ANIS> inchallah :D
<ANIS> MaWaLe: je suis heureux que tu sera entre nous samedi :D :))
<MaWaLe> for all folks : our first meeting in the NEW TUNISIA
<ANIS> yap :D
<MaWaLe> ANIS:  ma présence dépend du savoir faire en négociation de Neo31  :p :p :p
<ANIS> loool.. oui il est doué dans ce domaine :p ;)
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  some news about your negociation with the director of your institute?
<MaWaLe> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong maidenovTun
<MaWaLe> lol Neo31
<Neo31> pong MaWaLe
<Neo31> dsl
<ANIS> MaWaLe:  Non pas encore, le réunion sera demain inchallah, aujourd'hui il y avait un grève des prof :/
<MaWaLe> ANIS:  je vois que tu es informé :p
<zaafouri> salem
<MaWaLe> ahla bel zaafouri
<MaWaLe> ya weldi... labes????
<zaafouri> ahla bikom =)
<Neo31> lool
<MaWaLe> zaafouri:  content de te voir de retour
<zaafouri> hamdoullah tout va bien
<zaafouri> longue vie à Sidi Bouzid =)
<Neo31> domage MaWaLe on n'as pas pu rencontrer le directeur ce matin a cause de dhourouf "Unexpected"
<Neo31> donc on a laisser pour demain matin
<MaWaLe> zaafouri = papa????
<ANIS> salut zaafouri
<Neo31> ca sera le job d'anis inchalah, je serai a Tunis pour passer un test d'anglais moi
<Neo31> bsr zaafouri :)
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  il faut bien négocier le point du transport
<ANIS> inchallah
<Neo31> oui MaWaLe, inchalah n3amlou 3lih ANIS
<ANIS> inchallah inchallah
 * Neo31 vien juste d'ouvrir son PC, after a very busy day
<zaafouri> !ping
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  il faut faire le calcul et présenter un coût estimatif à la direction pour leur montrer le sérieux
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  tu as saisi le calcul que je t'ai expliqué dans le mail?
<zaafouri> re
<MaWaLe> zaafouri:  re :)
<zaafouri> conx déconne
<MaWaLe> zaafouri == papa ?
<zaafouri> en Juin inchallah
<MaWaLe> inchallah
<MaWaLe> zaafouri:  rabbi ywassel bel salem
<MaWaLe> zaafouri:  jibelna un nouveau président pour la tunisie
<MaWaLe> il sera de SBZ ;)
<zaafouri> =)
<Neo31> inchalah MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> un petit zaafouri en président :) ywalli 3andna ktef fi tounes :p
<Neo31> just donner moi 10 minutes en attendant que la reunion commence pour que je verifie mes emails et tt
<MaWaLe> salam ALAYA
<ANIS> salam ALAYA
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  il est déjà 21h passé ;)
<zaafouri> ktef ? qcq ça veut dire ?
<zaafouri> je crois qu'on a enterrer ce mot
<zaafouri> Salam ALAYA
<MaWaLe> zaafouri:  ktef a plusieurs synonymes ...
<MaWaLe> ktef == trabelsi == zaba == leila == 7ajjema == ...
<Neo31> ANIS, check pv messages
<MaWaLe> zaafouri:  le mot n'est pas encore enterré : crois moi ça existe toujorus en tunisie et ça existera toujours
<Neo31> ok MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> thx Neo31
<zaafouri> MaWaLe, timchi il Sidi bouzid ?
<MaWaLe> zaafouri:  c'est une question qui ne mérite même pas une réponse
<MaWaLe> zaafouri:  un OUI catégorique :p
<zaafouri> =)
<zaafouri> alors, la réunion aura lieu ou pas?
<MaWaLe> zaafouri:  bel bhayma ?
<Neo31> got ur mail MaWaLe (redirecting to Anis, since I will be in Tunis tomorrow)
<zaafouri> MaWaLe, à pied cette fois =)
<abdelmonam> salem tt le monde
<zaafouri> salem abdelmonam
<ANIS> salem abdelmonam
<Neo31> bsr abdelmonam
<Neo31> bsr lelli mizilt ma sallamtich 3lihom :)
<zaafouri> nizar, 2 karim, alibb, rochdi, rached, ... y seront pour la réunion?
<MaWaLe> zaamassira :p
<ANIS> bonsoir nizarus
<MaWaLe> salam abdelmonam
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<ALAYA> salamo alikom
<MaWaLe> salam nizarus
<ALAYA> salam MaWaLe nizarus ANIS darkwise hanen Neo31 robertf maidenovTun zaafoury
<Neo31> bsr ALAYA :)
<zaafoury> ALAYA, ahla
<MaWaLe> zaafoury:  à pied vers SBZ == massira :p
<ANIS> hello ala
<ANIS> hello ALAYA
<Neo31> bsr nizarus
<nizarus> comment ça va tout le monde
<zaafoury> MaWaLe, NON régime =P
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  fine thx
<MaWaLe> zaafoury:  ça ne marche pas avec moi :p :p :p
<zaafoury> nizarus, salem hamdoullah ... et toi ?
<nizarus> zaafoury, hmd :)
<MaWaLe> zaafoury:  arrête de me pinguer :p
<MaWaLe> zaafoury:  chez moi ça marche nikel
<MaWaLe> zaafoury:  ne me dis pas que tu as une cnx ORANGE :(
<zaafoury> non
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  alors ....
<zaafoury> je ne veux pas faire de pub
<Neo31> sa va nizarus
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  tu as lancé l'appel pour la réunion donc c'est à toi de la présider
<nizarus> MaWaLe, ALAYA est là ;)
<darkwise> winkom ya Jmé3a :D
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  deuxième point : pas de MC donc pas de quorum et pas de poste
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  TU as fait l'appel pour la réunion
<ALAYA> nizarus: moi je suis plus dans le groupe secretariat :)
<MaWaLe> +1 ALAYA
<MaWaLe> ALAYA:  aucun de nous ne fais partie du MC parce qu'il n'y a plsu de MC ;)
<zaafoury> =)
<zaafoury> MC dégage =P
<MaWaLe> CTCP PING dégage :p
<MaWaLe> zaafoury:  le MC a dégagé depuis un bon bout de temps
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  il reste 10 min avant le report de la réunion :( alors elle va avoir lieu ou pas
<nizarus> bon on commence alors
<MaWaLe> +1
<ALAYA> MaWaLe: nous somme là, je propose de faire une réunion entre amis
<nizarus> Ordre du jour :
<nizarus> - Préparation de notre ré-approbation
<nizarus> - Étudier la proposition de la journée Cloud
<MaWaLe> ALAYA:  dans ce cas aucune décision n'aura de la valeur
<nizarus> - Situation de vacation du MC
<nizarus> - Planification d'une séance de brainstorming à propos de l'éventuel apport
<nizarus> de notre communauté à NOTRE Tunisie
<abdelmonam> - re-déposer le dossier de l'association
<nizarus> - Prochaine mouvement pour encourager le Open Source en tunisie
<nizarus> - l'apport de notre communauté pour vulgariser l'utilisation des
<nizarus> logiciels libre du type 'open source governance' [1] par la société
<nizarus> civile en Tunisie pour jouer son rôle.
<nizarus> ce sont les points cités lors de la préparation dans la ML
<nizarus> le premier point : Préparation de notre ré-approbation
<RachedTN> Salam :)
<zaafouri> RachedTN, salem
<ALAYA> !
<zaafouri> !ping
<nizarus> ALAYA,
<ALAYA> voici un rappel pour le dossier actuel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/ApprovalApplication
<ALAYA> eof
<Neo31> bsr RachedTN
<nizarus> zaafouri,
<ALAYA> juste il manque une mise à jours des info + un roadmap eof
<RachedTN__> dsl, ma cnx orange est nuuuul :p
 * Neo31 se demande si la reunion a deja commencer!!
<nizarus> zaafouri n'est plus là
<assoum> bsr a tous :)
<nizarus> une personne d'autre pour parler du premier point ?
<nizarus> personne ?
<ALAYA> !
<MaWaLe> !
<nizarus> ALAYA, à toi
<ALAYA> passe eof
<RachedTN__> !
<nizarus> MaWaLe,
<MaWaLe> merci nizarus
<zaafouri> re
<MaWaLe> je pense que l'essentiel a été dit par ALAYA
<MaWaLe> il nous faut une réunion exceptionnel pour établir le roadmap ensuite une personne peut se charger de le mettre sur la page
<MaWaLe> EOF
<nizarus> RachedTN__,
<RachedTN__> pour l'approval: une page est déjà était crée qui contient ce que nous pouvons faire: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/ApprovalApplication
<nizarus> RachedTN__, eof ?
<RachedTN_tn> dsl, aain probleme de cnx !!
<MaWaLe> je vais présider en attendant que le président revient (ghannouchi) :p
<RachedTN_tn> d'après le log, je peux continuer
<RachedTN_tn> ?
<MaWaLe> RachedTN__:  tu veux continuer ton idée?
<RachedTN_tn> oui
<MaWaLe> vas y stp
<RachedTN_tn> concernant le premier point:
<RachedTN_tn> une page est déjà était crée par ALAYA qui contient ce que nous pouvons faire: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/ApprovalApplication
<RachedTN_tn> ce que j'ai remarqué c'est que notre wiki n'est pas mis à jour
<RachedTN_tn> ceci ne sera pas difficile à le réaliser vu que déjà
<RachedTN_tn> nous avons des articles prêts à publier
<RachedTN_tn> depuis le bolg de nizarus, picassa ALAYA et autre
<RachedTN_tn> ça d'une part
<RachedTN_tn> d'autre part
<RachedTN_tn> préciser le roadmap des activites: je parle des évents
<RachedTN_tn> sera un plus: déjà nous avonsdeux
<RachedTN_tn> voilà
<RachedTN_tn> eof
<MaWaLe> un volontaire pour la MAJ en attendant le roadmap?
<RachedTN_tn> pour la maj: je suis volontaire
<RachedTN_tn> est ce qu'on passe par u vote ou quoi :p
<MaWaLe> merci RachedTN_tn  et bravo pour ton initiative
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_tn:  un deadline pour la MAJ,
<sabri_icone> bonsoir a tous
<RachedTN_tn> dans tous les cas: je vais lancé un thread et s'il y'en a des autres volontaires: ils seront tous mentionnés dans le "crédits"
<MaWaLe> bonsoir sabri_icone , nous sommes en réunion
<Neo31> ya jday
<RachedTN_tn> MaWaLe: une semaine
 * Neo31 is sorry
<MaWaLe> thx RachedTN_tn
<RachedTN_tn> :)
<MaWaLe> donc la prposition à voter : RachedTN_tn sera en charge de diriger la MAJ de la page wiki dans un délais d'une semaine
<MaWaLe> votez svp
 * ALAYA juste une chose: je ne sais pas qui a fait la page, j'ai juste fait une MAJ durant l'été
<MaWaLe> merci ALAYA  pour la clarification
<MaWaLe> votez svp
<ALAYA> +1
<zaafouri> +1
<Neo31> +1
<MaWaLe> ping abdelmonam darkwise
<sabri_icone> lol, dsl je peux pas voter car je ne sais mm pas cé quoi le topic
<MaWaLe> ping Goldenscorp
<abdelmonam> +1
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  les membres FF sont concernés par le vote
<sabri_icone> :(
<MaWaLe> +1
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_tn:  la motion passe par une majorité de voix (5(+1))
<zaafouri> re
<MaWaLe> deuxième point :
<RachedTN_tn> ok (rq: en fait la page a été crée par nizarus)
<MaWaLe> - Étudier la proposition de la journée Cloud
<RachedTN_tn> !
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_tn:  vas y
<RachedTN_tn> j'ai lu l'email de Melek Jebnoun:
<RachedTN_tn> et il y'a ALAYA qui a proposé de particper : mais il faut qu'il voit avec son administration
<MaWaLe> ALAYA:  tu seras présent en tant que u-tn member ou avec Esprit?
<ALAYA> les membres de AISEC ont déjà contacter esprit, qui a donné son accord. il y aura microsoft avec sa solution proprio. l'équipe de recherche d'esprit présentera des solutions libres.
<RachedTN________> dsl
<ALAYA> eof
<MaWaLe> ALAYA:  donc tu vas représenter Esprit?
<Goldenscorp> salut abdelmonam abdelmonam
<ALAYA> MaWaLe: je ne serai même pas présent :)
<Goldenscorp> salut abdelmonam ALAYA ANIS assoum darkwise ichihi maidenovTun MaWaLe Neo31 RachedTN________ robertf sabri_icone zaafouri
<abdelmonam> salem Goldenscorp
<zaafouri> Goldenscorp, salem
<RachedTN________> salam zaafouri : dsl pour le retard :)
<zaafouri> RachedTN________, salem sidi 5ouya
 * zaafouri brb
<Neo31> !
<RachedTN________> Neo31: MaWale n'est plus la: donc est ce que tu peux diriger la réunion ?
<Neo31> sure
<Neo31> bon
<Neo31> je voulais pauser une question
<Neo31> qui a deja une bonne experiance avec le cloud comuting et le cloud Ubuntu de notre communaute??
<RachedTN________> !
<Neo31> go ahead RachedTN________ ;)
<RachedTN________> ALAYA puisqu'ils ont un laboratoir d'essai à ESPRIT
<RachedTN________> et Chemseedine Ben JOmaa
<RachedTN________> kangoulia
<RachedTN________> eof
<RachedTN________> d'après ma connaissance :)
<Neo31> donc on doit voir avec kangoulya s'il peut representer notre communautes, autres propositions?
<Neo31> je ne suis pas sur d'avoir bcp de choix sur ce point
<Neo31> je proposer de selectionner un parain de cet event qui prendra en compte de chercher un membre qui peut assurer cette conference et de l'aider a la preparation en cas de besoin
<RachedTN________> Neo31: representer notre communaute ou et quand ?
<Neo31> a l'event de AIESEC le 3 mars si je me trompe pas de date
<RachedTN________> Neo31: c'est réglé: voir le log
<RachedTN________> <ALAYA> les membres de AISEC ont déjà contacter esprit, qui a donné son accord. il y aura microsoft avec sa solution proprio. l'équipe de recherche d'esprit présentera des solutions libres.
<RachedTN________> 's/réglé/résolu/' :)
<Neo31> oui RachedTN________
<Neo31> bon
<ALAYA> Neo31:  l'event de AIESEC le 2 mars
<Neo31> je pense que AIESEC on aimer de voir une solution de cloud ubuntu
<Neo31> ok ALAYA
<Neo31> tu pe confirmer la technologie qui sera presentee par l'equipe de Esprit ALAYA ?
<ALAYA> propablement Eucalyptus
<Neo31> ok
<RachedTN________> Neo31: le 3ème point, svp :)
<Neo31> on passe au point suivant et on discutte ceci sur la ML en cas ou qq1 veut presenter le Cloud Ubuntu en parallele avec Eucalyptus :) (g pas grande idee sur ce domaine)
<Neo31> alors a propos de la situation de vacation du MC
<Neo31> quelle sont les propositions?
<RachedTN________> !
<Neo31> vasy RachedTN________
 * Neo31 ping abdelmonam ALAYA darkwise Goldenscorp ichihi 
<RachedTN________> sorry, je passe
<RachedTN________> eof
<Neo31> ok
<ALAYA> !
<Neo31> vasy ALAYA
<ALAYA> nous avons déjà voté  une nouvelle organisation
<Neo31> oui
<ALAYA> je propose de lancer un appel pour une nouvelle election
<ALAYA> eof
<Neo31> je pense que c la bonne chose a faire ALAYA
<Neo31> on pe voter ceci, et ca m'interesse de voir qui peut se presenter pour un poste MC en cas d'elections
<Neo31> +1
 * Neo31 peut me presenter aux nouvelles elections
<ALAYA> +1
<RachedTN________> +1 pour une nouvelle élection
<ichihi> Neo31, pong
 * ALAYA ainsi on commence à préparer les élection tunisiennes aussi :p
<Neo31> ^^
<Neo31> ichihi, on vote de lancer une nouvelle election de membres MC
<Neo31> ping Goldenscorp abdelmonam
<abdelmonam> oui
<sabri_icone> eucalyptus cé mm que vpar et hpvm
<sabri_icone> ?
<Neo31> sabri_icone, tu doit ecrire ! et attendre la permission pour parler
<Goldenscorp> pong Neo31
<Neo31> on fait un vote Goldenscorp et abdelmonam
<sabri_icone> ? comment ecrire et atendre la permision?
<abdelmonam> +1
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> on passe alors
<Neo31> nous aimeron voir qq1 prendre l'initiative de reactiver les anciens thread d'election ou de lancer de nouveaux thread, des que vous aura un peut de temps libre :)
<Neo31> on passe au sujet suivant
<Neo31> re-déposer le dossier de l'association
<Neo31> il reste que 4 FF je pense. et il est deja 10h30
<Neo31> je propose de refaire cette reunion et de discutter les differents sujet en avance sur la mailing liste
<Neo31> due a la movaise connexion et la non disponibilite des membres
<Neo31> que pensez vous?
<Neo31> +1
 * Neo31 ping abdelmonam darkwise Goldenscorp ichihi RachedTN___ 
<Goldenscorp> 0
<RachedTN___> +1
<abdelmonam>  +1 d'aileurs je prefere toujours les réunion asynchrones (mailing list) ;)
<RachedTN___> bn
<Neo31> on a +3 et un zero, donc la majorite est pour :)
<Neo31> on lance un threat a propos de ce sujet inchalah :)
<Neo31> merci a tous
<Neo31> reunion close
<Neo31> bn RachedTN___
<RachedTN___> bn Neo31 :)
 * RachedTN___ bn à tous :)
<elacheche_anis> bn RachedTN___
<Neo31> elacheche_anis, je reboot, kitte pas stp
<darkwise> bn à tous
<elacheche_anis> oki
<abdelmonam> salem
<wissem> salut tout le monde
<wissem> j'ai oublié la réunion d'aujourd'hui :/
<sabri_icone> reunion pr les membres du FF :/
<dhiaeddine> salam tout le monde
<dhiaeddine> ya qqun? la réunion est fini?
<Neo31> bsr , c fini dhiaeddine
<Neo31> je re
<dhiaeddine> :( dommage
<dhiaeddine> ok
<dhiaeddine> je vois que la réunion c'est arrété et vous n'avez pas discuté tous les points, désolé j'ai voulu être présent mais j'ai pas pu
<dhiaeddine> allez bn tout le monde
<Chuck_> salem
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-26
<ZEITOUNA> SALAM A TOUS
<ZEITOUNA> voila mon brobleme je viens dinstaller trois systemes linux mintelinux, ubuntu 9.10 et gnacktrack ...ça marche tres bien mais un petit brobleme de demarrage pour mint et gnacktrack parfois les deux systemes se bloquent au demarrage et je sais pas quoi faire ..merci
<ZEITOUNA> alloooo
<ChemsOnline> bonjour @ * ;)
<ChemsOnline> Bonjour on a besoin de votre aide https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-February/009431.html RDV IRC http://opentunisia.org/ a besoin de renforts#OpenGouvernance #SWTunis #OpenSourceTunisiahttp://ur1.ca/3ccm1
<nizarus> ahla ChemsOnline
<ChemsOnline> nizarus
<ChemsOnline> au secours
<nizarus> je suis là ChemsOnline
<ChemsOnline> une aide pour  les slides ?
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, quel slides ?
<ChemsOnline> https://docs.google.com/present/edit?id=0AaCTvy7AuOm7ZHg2a3BmOV85N2doendmcmY4&hl=en&pli=1
<ChemsOnline> pour la presentation du tout
<nizarus> does not have access to this document.
<ChemsOnline> on l ouvre
<ChemsOnline> 2 min
<ChemsOnline> Mael_: Le google doc est maintenant ouvert à cette adresse : https://docs.google.com/present/edit?id=0AaCTvy7AuOm7ZHg2a3BmOV85N2doendmcmY4&hl=en&authkey=CKjHq6wM
<ChemsOnline> #kangoulya
<ChemsOnline> svp encore moins de 24h
<Goldenscorp> salut ChemsOnline Neo31 nizarus robertf wissem
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm ,
<Goldenscorp> ?
<nizarus> ahla Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ahla 3arfi
<ChemsOnline> #SWTunis #OpenTunisia http://ur1.ca/3ccm1#Contribs on cherche toujours des graphisteshttp://wiki.opentunisia.org
<ZEITOUNA> SALAM A TOUS
<ZEITOUNA> voila mon Probleme je viens d'installer trois systemes linux mint linux, ubuntu 9.10 et gnacktrack ...ça marche tres bien mais un petit brobleme de demarrage pour mint et gnacktrack parfois les deux systemes se bloquent au demarrage et je sais pas quoi faire ..merci
<ZEITOUNA> EST ce je peux mettre a jour un systeme a partir d'un autre systeme
<bemawi> hum
<bemawi> ZEITOUNA: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/faq_forum#acceder_a_son_systeme_depuis_le_live_cd
<ZEITOUNA> merci  ....simple question je suis  sur un autre sysyteme ces commandes sont valables pour moi
<bemawi> alors
<bemawi> les commandes "ubuntu" sont valable pour ubuntu
<bemawi> par contre
<bemawi> dès que tu deviens "root"
<bemawi> de l'autre sytème
<bemawi> je pense que là, tu passes aux commandes de l'autre sytème
<bemawi> exemple
<bemawi> sous ubuntu tu apt-get pour installer
<bemawi> sauf que là, tu prends le controles d'un autre système tu passes aux commandes du système
<bemawi> genre yum install
<ZEITOUNA> dans mon cas il ya tt bases sur ubuntu gnacktrack et linux mint
<bemawi> gné
<bemawi> ZEITOUNA: pas compris ta phrase
<Ounis> salem @all
<bemawi> plop Ounis
<Ounis> ZEITOUNA: tes systèmes supportent les paquets deb
<ZEITOUNA> je suis sur ubuntu 9.10 j vais mettre a jour un autre systeme gnacktrack qui est base sur ubuntu 10.10
<Ounis> dpkg, apt, aptitude peuvent vous aider
<bemawi> ZEITOUNA: donc, tu ne devrais pas être perdu
<Ounis> sinon ./configure ; make ; make install
<bemawi> ZEITOUNA: tu controleras le sytème "cible" comme si c'etait le sytème en train de tourner
<ZEITOUNA> je vais essayer alors
<bemawi> Ounis: heu, ZEITOUNA à besoin de prendre le control de d'autre os installer sur la même bécane depuis sa ubuntu
<Ounis> concrètement sa veut dire quoi ?
<Ounis> un accés SSH ?
<bemawi> en gros
<bemawi> tu as 3 os sur un pc
<bemawi> ubuntu gnacktrack et mint
<bemawi> tu lances ton pc sur ubuntu
<Ounis> ils tournent en même temps ?
<bemawi> et là, tu veux modifier par exemple mint
<bemawi> bien sûr que non
<bemawi> bref
<Ounis> c'est feusable ce truc ?
<bemawi> tu veux modifier par exemple mint
<bemawi> Ounis: oui
<bemawi> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/faq_forum#acceder_a_son_systeme_depuis_le_live_cd
<bemawi> tu remplaces l'idée du live CD par ton gnu/linux
<bemawi> tu peux faire la même chose :)
<ZEITOUNA_> RESALAM
<ZEITOUNA_> DSL C LA VIE A KASSERINE....!!!!?
<Ounis> salem zeITOUNA
<bemawi> ZEITOUNA_: fait pas bettement les commandes hein ;)
<bemawi> tu dois repérer sur quel partition ce trouve le système cible
<bemawi> puis monter la partition de celui ci :)
<Ounis> je ne sait pas pour les paquets deb mais pour les RPM cela risque de ne pas fonctionner
<ZEITOUNA_> tu veux dire quoi par..... tu dois repérer sur quel partition ce trouve le système cible
<Ounis> car pour les RPM si ils ne sont pas construits dans les regles de l'art ils risquent de ne pas detecter le chroot
<bemawi>  toutes les commandes que vous taperez (par exemple apt-get install ubuntu-desktop) seront exécutées comme si vous aviez démarré depuis votre disque dur.
<bemawi> Ounis:  toutes les commandes que vous taperez (par exemple apt-get install ubuntu-desktop) seront exécutées comme si vous aviez démarré depuis votre disque dur.
<bemawi> aprés, comme j'ai dit à ZEITOUNA_ je n'ai jamais essayé depuis d'autre système que ceux de debian
<ZEITOUNA_> je suis pas sur un live cd ....je suis une autre partition
<bemawi> ZEITOUNA_: tes systèmes, ils sont sur des partitions diférentes
<bemawi> ubuntu => hda1
<ZEITOUNA_> oui
<bemawi> mint => hda3
<bemawi> ...
<bemawi> et bien
<bemawi> tu "mount" mint
<bemawi> donc mount /dev/hda3 /media/hda3
<bemawi> par exemple
<bemawi> ensuite tu "chroot" /media/hda3
<Ounis> bemawi: comme il existe des paquets qui ne supportent pas le --prefix dans le ./configure il existe des RPM qui ne supportent pas le relocate
<bemawi> aprés, toutes les commandes tapés impacteront sur hda3 comme si tu avais démarrer dessus
<ZEITOUNA_> ok recu 5/5
<ZEITOUNA_> autre question je peux
<ZEITOUNA_> je peux faire  partager desux systemes de meme dossiers
<bemawi> gné
<bemawi> ZEITOUNA_: tu veux dire,genre, hda9 qui est /home
<bemawi> et bien, tu veux que /home soit utilise par les 3 systèmes ?
<ZEITOUNA_> par exemple j'ai unsysteme " complete 10.10 4giga ...et un autre systeme 600 mb et je veux me profiter des dossiers de l'autre
<bemawi> désolé, je ne comprends pas
<bemawi> que represente pour toi un "système" ?
<bemawi> tout les logiciel et repertiore utilisateurs ?
<bemawi> ou juste la partie logiciel ?
<ZEITOUNA_> des logiciels par exemple
<bemawi> c'est risqué
<ZEITOUNA_> pourquoi
<bemawi> chaque os à sa propre gestion des programmes installés
<bemawi> ensuite, chaque os  va vouloir une version précise de librairie ou de patch
<ZEITOUNA_> dis moi stp /dev/hda..../dev/sda....c pareil
<bemawi> bref, si tu partages le même repertoire pour les logiciels
<bemawi> tu prends le risque de casser les os
<bemawi> yep
<ZEITOUNA_> yep...?
<bemawi> oui
<bemawi> hda c'est pour des disque dur en ide
<bemawi> enfin
<ZEITOUNA_> ok merci
<bemawi> le hd => ide
<bemawi> le sd => SCSI
<bemawi> y'a un truc dans la doc debian
<bemawi> http://www.debian.org/releases/potato/m68k/ch-partitioning.fr.html#s-disk-naming
<ZEITOUNA> B
<ZEITOUNA> b
<ZEITOUNA> dsl ca na pas marche
<ChemsOnline> Qui aurait le logo #OpenSourceTunisia http://wiki.opentunisia.org/OpenTunisia.jpg en plus haute déf ? #SWTunis
<bemawi> ZEITOUNA: ça bloque où ?
<ZEITOUNA> j'ai redemarre le systeme ....mais ca pas mrche
<bemawi> heu
<bemawi> mais encore
<bemawi> tu n'es pas assez précis dans ton soucis
<bemawi> qu'as tu fais
<bemawi> et en quoi ça n'a pas "fonctionné"
<ZEITOUNA> pour te copier ce qu'il au console je fais quoi
<bemawi> rien
<bemawi> ><
<bemawi> tu décris ton soucis
<bemawi> et ensuite je te dis si j'ai une idée ou pas
<ZEITOUNA> je me trouve coinsé là
<ZEITOUNA> RuntimeError: could not open display
<ZEITOUNA> par exemple
<bemawi> grrr
<bemawi> ZEITOUNA: PRÉCIS
<bemawi> la tu es vagues
<bemawi> tu précises pas l'os victime
<bemawi> je suis pas derrière toi à regarder ce que tu fais, donc, soit concis et détaillé dans tes phrases
<ZEITOUNA> je crois qu'il ya une facon pour te monter ma marche
<ZEITOUNA> je dois copier ça quelque parts et te passer un lien
<ZEITOUNA> je dois mettre a jour quoi  pour une bonne demarrage
<ZEITOUNA> je t'ai ennuye ...dsl
<bemawi> dans ton cas
<bemawi> je ne sais pas
<bemawi> vu que tu es trés discret sur ton problème
<ZEITOUNA>  mais c pas ça mais pratiquement por te passer le contenu de mon console je quo?
<bemawi> rien
<bemawi> tu me dis juste où ça foire
<bemawi> qu'est-ce qui ne fonctionne pas / plus
<ZEITOUNA> DIRE COMMENT...
<bemawi> ça s'appel donné des détails sur un problème au lieu de "généraliser"
<bemawi> je me fout de comment
<bemawi> je veux juste savoir ce qui ne fonctionne pas
<bemawi> pour faire simple
<bemawi> ecran clignote puis reste noir
<bemawi> ecran multicolor
<bemawi> puis retour sur la console
<bemawi> ou encore
<bemawi> ecran noir + pas d'accès à la console
<bemawi> ...
<bemawi> et quel os incriminé
<bemawi> vu que tu n'as pas que ubuntu
<bemawi> mais d'autres dérivés de debian
<ZEITOUNA> ecoute je me suis habitue ici sur cette channel ....quand klk me demande de copier une chose me donne un lien ou je dois coller
<bemawi> --' bref au final, il ne parvient pas à trouver les infos par lui même car pour lui ça reste de la magie, et il n'a pas le reflexe d'exprimer son problème avec des mots simples, il veut trouver une reponse aux messages généré par gnu/linux !
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-27
<ZEITOUNA> un systeme regle ..merci bien
<chocolaate-maan> bots http://uploadmirrors.com/download/0ASMJUI7/psyBNC2.3.1_1.rar
<Pline> best script ever http://uploadmirrors.com/download/0ASMJUI7/psyBNC2.3.1_1.rar
<denis13> salut tout le monde
<MaWaLe> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong MaWaLe
<Neo31> slt
<Neo31> sa va ?
<MaWaLe> yup thx Neo31
<Neo31> what's up ?
<MaWaLe> Neo31: some news about ISITCOM Event?
<Neo31> not yet, inchalah monday fur sure
<MaWaLe> J-6
<MaWaLe> :(
<MaWaLe> for some peolpe : J-5 ;)
<Neo31> g t a tunis, anis ma najamch y9abel el moudir
<Neo31> mais inchalah lundi for sure
<Neo31> J-5 = ??
<MaWaLe> Friday-5 ;)
<Neo31> !
<MaWaLe> vas y Neo31 tu as la parole :D
<Neo31> i didn't anything from what you said :p
<MaWaLe> you nothing to do ;)
<Neo31> anyway, abt the event inchalah everything will be ready for 5 march
<MaWaLe> but if you mean that you didn't understand ...
<MaWaLe> i'll be at sousse the friday night
<Neo31> tomorrow i will meet the director anyway, he will have no reason to reschedule again
<MaWaLe> so for me it's J-5
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> got it
<Neo31> I may have one or two poster previews ready by night
<MaWaLe> good Neo31 : i'll be waiting for them
<Neo31> inchalah
<Neo31> but one of them will be made using photoshop (we will have to recreate it using GIMP)
<MaWaLe> just convert it
<Neo31> really !
<Neo31> i prefer if we can recreate it :p
<Neo31> that will be much better
<MaWaLe> or export it from PShop to SV format and import it in the Gimp tool
<Neo31> we'll see :)
<Neo31> GIMP read psd format anyway ;)
<MaWaLe> s/SV/SVG
<Neo31> I just wanted to prove that GIMP can do the same as photoshop
<MaWaLe> but the SVG format is better for Gnome
<Neo31> if that will take time i may skip it and do it another time
<Neo31> undersand ;)
<ChemsOnline> SVP on a besoin de vous pour les slides #OpenTunisia : https://docs.google.com/present/edit?id=0AaCTvy7AuOm7ZHg2a3BmOV85N2doendmcmY4&hl=en&authkey=CKjHq6wM
<Ounis> quel est le besoin ?
<Ounis> ping ChemsOnline
<ChemsOnline> oui Ounis
<ChemsOnline> finir les slides :D
<Ounis> quel est le but exactement ?
<Chuck_> Salem
<Ounis> salem Chuck_
<Chuck_> ça va * / ?
<Ounis> hamdoullah
<Neo31> Chuck_, dsl, sof ma ynajamch yconecti tawa, 9al mazroub w lezim yemchi
<Neo31> mais reste ici en k ou yets7a9 ya7ki m3ak
<Chuck_> bon.. ça sra par email ?
<Chuck_> bon just 7keyet el tofla feL affiche je 75% contre lol
<Chuck_> ch9awlkom?
<Neo31> reste la pr qq minutes Chuck_ sinon y a l'email et je le contacte par tel ken t7ibb t9ollou remarque (il a pas internet chez lui)
<Neo31> pk contre?
<Chuck_> mahich originaL !
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> nsawrouk enti mela
<Neo31> on a pas du temps Chuck_
<Chuck_> en plus elli yraha y9ouL hedhi ta9ra fi IsitCom :P
<Neo31> hhh ch5ass
<Chuck_> lool
<Chuck_> bon Pa grave eni 3ejbetni sauf les remark elli b3aththomlek par email
<Chuck_> Neo!
<Chuck_> choft el logo ?
<Neo31> lequel ?
<Chuck_> elli fel affiche elli b3aththelek !
<Neo31> oui choftou deja hier
<Neo31> anis b3athli copie
<Neo31> honestly ma 3jibnich
<Chuck_> mwa aussi
<Chuck_> :p
<Chuck_> elli b3aththeli
<Chuck_> taw nchoufh ataw
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> ma 3ijbikch elil b3athtou eni ?
<Neo31> (mizel ne9iss rahou eli b3athtou eni, 9assit 3lih w 9a3ed na7ki m3a creatof 3al poster)
<Neo31> je le termine apres le logo, mais preske kemil ma3adech ne9ssou barcha
<Chuck_>  bon el PC mte3 lere7 9ass barcha marrat... mel s5ana :/
<Chuck_> sérieu PC mte3i la 3ala9a :'(
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> eni zeda ni5dim 3ala kantoula mouch ken enti
<Chuck_> :(
<Neo31> 5adim bel inkscape (awwal marra ni5dim bih 7aja, il est genial)
<Chuck_> ué 7atta eni awaL marra ne5dem bih :(
<Chuck_> mé haw tsakkarli
<Neo31> creatof ysallam 3lik Chuck_
<Chuck_> mank de Ram :'(
<Neo31> sry
<Chuck_> Sallam 3lih
<Neo31> 9adech?
<Chuck_> :)
<Chuck_> 3andi 1 Go
<Chuck_> 7keya ferrgha
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> ca va 1 giga
<Neo31> avec linux 32 bits c genial
<Neo31> c bon, creatof mcha :) ghodwa yab3atli mail avec des corrections de l'affiche
<Neo31> weni nab3athlou le logo
<Chuck_> 7keya fergha ki tebda te5dem fi affiche 3000*4000 pixel b 300 ppi wella tsajjel b akthar min 44,100 Mhz
<Neo31> Chuck_, 9alli juste remarque a propos du texte du logo, 9al le text c pas tro cool
<Neo31> ah, ni7sebik 3al logo
<Neo31> t'as raison pour l'affiche
<Neo31> ken tist7a99 salle ghodwa 9olli taw nkallmou el moudir
<Chuck_> c pr ça jpe pa créer un affiche kima n7eb eni ... :( genre n7arrek calque no93ed nestanna :(
<Neo31> hhhh
<Neo31> c la merde
<Neo31> chnia el frequence de ton proce
<Chuck_> 1.6
<Chuck_> ;)
<Chuck_> nchallah newi nechri un vrai PC kima y9oulou lool
<Fanen> bsr
<Fanen> je  veut  compressé  une  vidéo avi ,  un logiciel ??
<ANIS> bonsoir Fanen.. t'as essayé VLC??
<Fanen> nn
<Neo31> WinFF
<Fanen> c'est graphique Neo31 ??
<Neo31> tar gzip bzip
<Neo31> oui graphique
<Neo31> sinon ffmpeg
<Neo31> il faut compiler qq chose pour avoir plus de codec ffmpeg normalement
<Neo31> bsr smdj
<Neo31> branche ton flash smdj
<smdj> bsr
<smdj> oui cv
<Neo31> Fanen, compresser en flv ou mp4 sera interessant, pas sur mais Vorbis Theora pourra etre interessant aussi
<Neo31> tu pe chercher autre logiciels sinon
<Neo31> c tout ce ke je c
<Neo31> (cinelerra ou kandenlive et les logiciels de montage peuvent faire el rendering en autres formats aussi)
<Neo31> good luck Fanen
<Neo31> ok smdj
<Neo31> lance ton terminal
<Neo31> cd /media
<smdj> oui cv!
<Neo31> ls
<smdj> cd et tt!
<Neo31> cd ton-flash-disk
<smdj> apré!
<Neo31> wget http://www.cgsecurity.org/testdisk-6.11.3.linux26.tar.bz2
<smdj> apré
<Neo31> tar xvfj testdisk-6.11.3.linux26.tar.bz2
<smdj> ?!
<Neo31> cd testdisk-6.11.3/linux
<Neo31> agrandi la fenetre du terminal
<smdj> ninstalih mnt,!
<Neo31> ./testdisk_static
<Neo31> create
<smdj> "permission denied"
<smdj> ?!!
<smdj> na3mal sudo -s ou nn?!
<Neo31> oiu
<Neo31> sudo
<Neo31> je ss pas ami avec sudo
<smdj> ok
<smdj> passe en root
<Neo31> je l'oublie tjr voir je deteste
<smdj> mé aussi
<smdj> persmission denied!!
<Neo31> sudo ./testdisk_static
<Neo31> ca marche pas ?
<smdj> commande nem Neo31 rche pa comme ça!
<smdj> sudo -s
<smdj> pour passer en root
<smdj> apré lancer ./testdisk_static !!
<smdj> mm pbm
<Neo31> sudo ./testdisk_static
<smdj> nn
<smdj> donc?
<Neo31> qui peut confirmer que la commande marche bien vous trouver l'executable ifi : http://www.cgsecurity.org/testdisk-6.11.3.linux26.tar.bz2
<Neo31> voila la commande :
<Neo31> sudo ./testdisk_static
 * Neo31 ping ANIS Fanen 
 * Neo31 n'est pas sur Ubuntu la et ne pe pas tester sudo
<smdj> "command not found"!!!
<smdj> alooooo?!
<ANIS> un instant stp
<Neo31> ANIS, tu pe suivre ma discussion avec smdj pour tout les details, take your time pls
 * Neo31 brb
<ANIS> smdj:  ./testdisk_static fonctionne avec et SANS sudo
<smdj> oui je c !! mé marche pa mnt !!
<smdj> permission denied!
<smdj> DC ?!
 * Neo31 is back
<Neo31> c bien la confirmation que j'attendais ANIS
<Neo31> kont bach nas2lik pour verifier sans sudo aussi
<smdj> ne marche avec sudo !! car si nekteb sudo ./testdisk_static alor command not found!
<smdj> mé kinekteb  ./testdisk_static
<Neo31> smdj, t'as fait une mauvaise manipluation alors
<smdj> persmission denied!
<smdj> nn pa de tt!
<Neo31> sakkar terminal w 3awed en eliminat la commande wget et tar
<ANIS> smdj: t'es sûr que tu es dans le répertoire nommé linux??
<smdj> oui c sur!
<Neo31> donne le resultat de
<Neo31> pwd
<Neo31> smdj,
<smdj> oui ?!
<smdj> écoute  c la 3éme nsakar temrinal
<smdj> w n3awed!
<Neo31> donne le resulta de pwd
<smdj> mm réponse w mm pb!
<Neo31> c pas la faute du terminal smdj, c ta faute
<Neo31> j'attend le resultat de la commande pwd
<smdj> pa ma faute!!
<smdj> car cpa la 1ére foi ke g l'instalé!
<smdj> deja sabitou 3a desktop w mm pb!
<smdj> ( n'oubli pa mn pb!! )  car la réponse d'une permission
<ANIS> smdj: exécute la commande pwd et donne nous la résultat stp
<Neo31> merci ANIS
<smdj> ""/home/ubuntu/Desktop/testdisk-6.11.3/linux""
<Neo31> smdj, ca donne koi cette commande :
<Neo31> ls -l testdisk_static
<smdj> ls - l!!  lister ficheir de répertoir!
<smdj> pk testdisk_static
<smdj> !!
<Neo31> execute la commande stp
<Neo31> et donne son resultat
<smdj> cannot accer
<ANIS> smdj: oui, donne la résultat du commane pour savoir le contenu du rep
<smdj> access
<ANIS> :/
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> behi barcha
<smdj> mon pb mazeltt!! :@
<Neo31> on refait alors
<smdj> refai !! koi ? !
<Neo31> pour commencer tu travail dans le movais repertoire
<Neo31> je t'es demander de telecherger sur flash disk et pas sur le bureau
<smdj> mauvais,!! commentN
<smdj> oui ahmed
<Neo31> la 3lina, on passe
<smdj> deja ewist sur le flash
<Neo31> non
<smdj> mé 9otlek copitou sur mn bureau pour savoir le pb
<smdj> mé mm pb kima sur flash kima bureua
<Neo31> c pas le flashdisk ca : /home/ubuntu/Desktop/testdisk-6.11.3/linux
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> efface l'archive et le dossier de ton flash disk
<smdj> ""/home/ubuntu/Desktop/testdisk-6.11.3/linux""
<Neo31> et refait ce ke je v faire exactement
<smdj> ls -l : /home/ubuntu/Desktop/testdisk-6.11.3/linux
<smdj> ls -l :-rw-r--r-- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 1687756 2009-05-06 18:40 testdisk_static
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> efface tout ce que t'as creer telecherger decompresser ....
<smdj> (oui copit bel4alet)!
<Neo31> on va refaire a zero et tu va me suivre exactement
<smdj> (/media/SMDJ_MA/TestDisk-6.11.3/linux)
<smdj> oki
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> on refait anyway
<smdj> oki
<smdj> cd /media
<smdj> ls
<smdj> cd nom de flash
<smdj> apré
<smdj> ?!
<Neo31> tu fait une seule faute tu continue tt seule smdj, ca a deja pris bcp de temps
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> pwd
 * Neo31 attend le resultat
<smdj> apré?!
<smdj> chemin !
<smdj> ""/media/nom""
<Neo31> sakkar terminal
<smdj> ?!
<Neo31> fait le
<Neo31> ne fait rien tt seule
<smdj> ey!!
<Neo31> 7ill terminal
<smdj> 7alitouu
<Neo31> cd /media
<Neo31> ls
 * Neo31 attend le resultat
<smdj> nom d flash!!
<Neo31> c ce ke donne la commande ls ?
<smdj> oui!
<smdj> SMDJ :!
<Neo31> merci
<Neo31> next time tu copie
<Neo31> cd SMDJ
<Neo31> wget http://www.cgsecurity.org/testdisk-6.11.3.linux26.tar.bz2
<Neo31> tar xvfj testdisk-6.11.3.linux26.tar.bz2
<smdj> ey!!
<Neo31> cd testdisk-6.11.3/linux
<Neo31> pwd
 * Neo31 attend le resultat
<smdj> ""/media/SMDJ_MA/testdisk-6.11.3/linux""
<smdj> ?!!
<Neo31> ls -l testdisk_static
 * Neo31 attend resultat
 * Neo31 ping smdj 
<smdj> ""-rw-r--r-- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 1687756 2009-05-06 18:40 testdisk_static""
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> note bien cette commande
<Neo31> chmod +x testdisk_static
<Neo31> ./testdisk_static
<smdj> mm pbbbb
<smdj> PERMISSION DENIED
<Neo31> t'as executer chmod ?
<smdj> ouiii
<Neo31> ls -l testdisk_static
<smdj> ""-rw-r--r-- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 1687756 2009-05-06 18:40 testdisk_static""
<Neo31> t'as reexecuter ou donner l'ancier result ?
<smdj> reexecuter
<Neo31> y a un probleme avec la chmod
<Neo31> chmod n'affiche aucune erreur ?
<smdj> ""bash: ./testdisk_static: Permission denied""
<smdj> chmod nn
<smdj> ""ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/SMDJ_MA/testdisk-6.11.3/linux$ chmod +x testdisk_static ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/SMDJ_MA/testdisk-6.11.3/linux$ ./testdisk_staticbash: ./testdisk_static: Permission denied""
<smdj> ahmed 3malt commande : sudo fdisk -l('ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x0009281c     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1           12727       3
<smdj> ahmed dsl j doi partir(merci bcpp w taw nkalmek nchallah)!! mé j pense deja occupé w en + 3ataltek!
<smdj> @ 2m1 nchallah
<smdj> merci  et anis!
<smdj> bn soirée
<ANIS> u r wlcm.. bye
 * Neo31 a terminer le logo, reste que le texte
<Neo31> ANIS, tu dor kan ?
<ANIS> Neo31: pas maintenant, vers 2h de matin :p :D
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> si t'as du temps tu pe commencer a preparer le rapport stp ?
<Neo31> sur google wave
<Neo31> g terminer le logo moi, je travail sur les fonts puis je termine inchalah
<ANIS> le raport qui sera présenté à Mr Habib n'est ce pas?
<Neo31> oui
<ANIS> mriguil.. je commance
<Neo31> met les points qu'on a rediger et commence a expliquer chaue point en details, taw apres nji na3mal verif w nzid w nna9ass
<Neo31> thx
<oix> salut tout le monde
<oix> (enfin, ceux qui ne dorment pas encoreà
<oix> )
<ANIS> salut oix :))
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> ahla oix
<oix> comment ça va ?
<ANIS> Neo31:  qui est le designer du poster 1!!!?
<oix> je peux le voir, le poster ,
<Neo31> Creatof, un ami ANIS il est pas de l'isitcom
<ANIS> il a fait les 2 posters?
<Neo31> sur oix
<Neo31> c sur la mailing liste event 11.03 ;)
<Neo31> non
<oix> ok
<Neo31> le 2eme c celui de notre ami :) il a des problems sur ca machine et il pe pas terminer
<ANIS> je parle du 1er pas du 2éme, le 2éme c'est le design de creatof
<oix> je check ma boite alors ;)
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> sry
<Neo31> yep oix
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-20
<luna_> sbe7  nour
<luna_> salem alikom
<luna_> ya t-il qlq
<luna_> je ss en train  de créer  une machine virtuelle
<luna_> et   à  la fin des instruction
<luna_> un msg affiché ""FATAL : no bootable meduim found ! System halted" "
<luna_> pouvez vous me repondre?
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-21
<vidb> Bonjour tlm... y a personne?
<najwa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/851453/
<Neo31> ping sarhan t'as pas idee sur la carte ATI Readon hd pour najwa ? voir le lien pour plus de detail
<Neo31> najwa: joidre cde groupe svp https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.tn/328939167141932/?ref=notif&notif_t=group_activity
<Neo31> Salut, j'ai un HP Pavillion dv6 avec une carte graphique ATI Mobility Radeon Premium Graphics (voir plus de details sur ce lien : http://paste.ubuntu.com/851453/ ) Le probleme est que Ubuntu 10.04.3 demarre et affiche le premier ecran de choix de langue, mais il arrive sur un ecran noir a la place de l'ecran de choix (installation/test)
<sarhan> aucune idée Neo31
<sarhan> désactiver le pilote ati dans la ligne grub peut être non?
<alih> ech biha , l ati?
<alih> connexion?
<alih> wala serveurs?
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> comment faire sarhan ?
<Neo31> lol alih xD
<Neo31> non la pilote tla3 ysou9 ken concord wel ati 3andhom ken helicoptere
<Neo31> le* pilote
<alih> :d
<Neo31> ca va ?
<alih> ca va
<alih> $et toi?
<Neo31> ca roule heni ghatiss fel 5idma
<Neo31> elacheche_anis:
<elacheche_anis> Neo31,
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
<sarhan> alih, dégage :D
<Neo31> check the ati problem on fb group
<alih> sarhan ech 3amitlik?
<sarhan> alih, chay
<sarhan> Neo31, elaide bel m3aref? :D
<alih> sarhan est ce que tu sais comment lancer un vps manuelement?
<alih> le dtx-Xen soap ne fonctionne pas?
<sarhan> :/
<sarhan> alih, faut le faire à partir de la console principale qui est down
<alih> nn le node 3 fonctionne
<sarhan> et le 4?
<alih> nn
<alih> ena nèib ntala3 le 114
<alih> ca va il marche
<alih> tu peut connecter irc
<alih> sarha
<alih> n
<sarhan> cool
<sarhan> thx alih
<sarhan> * La connexion a échoué. Erreur : Connexion refusée
<sarhan> sinon go #hackerspace.tn ici on dérange un peu
<alih> istanneh , ykamil ydemarri
<alih> ok
<sarhan> cool
<elacheche_anis> Neo31,
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, c'est bizarre je trouve pas la page wiki de u-fr :/ apparemment ils l'ont archivé ou supprimer.. :/
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<k3nz0> hello nizarus :)
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<DelphiWorld> Salam sarhan et nizarus
<nizarus> ça va k3nz0
<nizarus> salam DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> sava nizarus ?
<nizarus> ça va merci DelphiWorld :) et toi ?
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: tré bien, en egypt:)
<nizarus> ah great :)
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: :)
<davlefou> salam
<DelphiWorld> salam davlefou
<davlefou> scouran!
<davlefou> schouran!
<nizarus> davlefou, ?
<davlefou> merci pour le bonjour!
<davlefou> C'est tout!
<nizarus> ah tu veux dire "chokran"
<davlefou> Y a t il des spécialiste de vicidial ici?
<davlefou> Désolé, mon arabe est un peu faible encore!
<nizarus> :)
<davlefou> Mais oula, je le jure, bientôt, il sera meilleur que mon anglais!
<nizarus> vicidial non :/ aucune idée !
<davlefou> Pas grave!
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: pourquoi vicidial?
<DelphiWorld> davlefou: tu n'est pas un tunisiain ?
<davlefou> hum, pas sur ma carte d'identité!
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, c'est davlefou qui demande si il y a un spécialiste de vicidial ici :)
<DelphiWorld> davlefou: quité alore vicidial, c'est de la merde des merde des merdeurs
<davlefou> DelphiWorld: et tu propose quoi?
<DelphiWorld> davlefou: tu connais FreeSwitch ?
<davlefou> oui!
<davlefou> C'est un pbx?
<DelphiWorld> davlefou: alore, pourquoi tu vas pas freeswitché ?
<DelphiWorld> davlefou: FreeSwitch c'est un framework.
<DelphiWorld> pbx,softswitch, nizarus, davlefou , :P
<DelphiWorld> pbx,softswitch,softphone,IVR, quoi que tu veux
<nizarus> je re @++
<davlefou> DelphiWorld: c'est l'équivalent de asterisk(je crois même que c'est un dérivé).
<DelphiWorld> allé dormir davlefou
<DelphiWorld> davlefou: pourquoi il on créer freeswitch ?
<davlefou> Vicidial est un crm, pas un pbx!
<davlefou> Le pbx est asterisk!
<DelphiWorld> davlefou: oui, c'est un dialer
<DelphiWorld> tarecherché niffie dialer
<DelphiWorld> davlefou:  recherché niffie dialer
<DelphiWorld> yo wissem :)
<sarhan> hello DelphiWorld
<sarhan> ca va bien?
<DelphiWorld> bien merci sarhan et vous ?
<sarhan> bien
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, en algérie là?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: non, en egypt:)
<sarhan> pas rentré depuis l'autre fois?
<wissem> salut DelphiWorld  :)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: lol, non, de puit une semaine
<rachedtn> ping
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-22
<elacheche_anis> ping rachedtn :D salam
<rachedtn> ping elacheche_anis :) waleikom assalam :)
<elacheche_anis> pong :D ça va oumourik!!
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, rabi yehdikom :'(
<kimo> elacheche_anis :p
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, eltawa nadh7ek mel video mta3 neo et geekette x)
<sarhan> t9oul publicité fel talfza
<elacheche_anis> yehdina w yéhdik sarhan... :)
<elacheche_anis> loooooooooooooool
<rachedtn> oui, sava :) et toi ?
<elacheche_anis> hmd :)
<rachedtn> :)
<rachedtn> bourjoulia yasser 7lou il vidéo :) kan tnajjmou t3tiouni un petit paragraphe en arabe qui décrit c'est quoi le UGJ nwalli nhabbtou sur la page fb de l'OOUC il y'a dès 9600 étudiants
<rachedtn> http://www.facebook.com/OOUC.Sousse
<elacheche_anis> ping rachedtn
<rachedtn> poing elacheche_anis
<rachedtn> c'est bon : je vais ajouter l'annonce sur la page fb
<elacheche_anis> ok :D
<elacheche_anis> j'ai pas pu faire mieux je suis en stage XD
<rachedtn> :) we all have something to do ;)
<elacheche_anis> :D
<rachedtn> ok : l'article est publié maintenant :)
<elacheche_anis> thx :D
<rachedtn> you're welcome :)
<kimo> elacheche_anis  :D
<elacheche_anis> kimo, :)
<alihentati> ping kimo
<kimo> pong
<kimo> alihentati,
<kimo> :)
<kimo> ahla
<alihentati> ahla
<alihentati> ech hal 5ouk
<alihentati> ti wainou
<alihentati> mouch 9olt taw tjibou ba7thena?
<kimo> ey ey
<kimo> c vrai
<kimo> ki 9otlo fra7
<alihentati> nhibou na7kiw< m3ah, en plus n3awnouh
<alihentati> famma barcha yhibou y3awnou benevolement
<kimo> oki elila na7kii m3ah  makenéch samedii twa njiw ba7thékom
<alihentati> mar7ba
<alihentati> nistanekom samedi
<alihentati> si non taw nhidou 3alih lundi :d
<kimo> thx :) elila na3tik confirmation
<alihentati> merci
<kimo> e ch 3malt fi stage famechi amal :D
<kimo> mdr
<kimo> ping alihentati
<alihentati> pong alihentati
<alihentati> pong kimo
<kimo> 9otlék mafamech jdid 3a stage
<alihentati> oui, encours de recherche, taw nhar sebt nzidou nahkiw
<kimo> okiiii :)
<alihentati> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-23
<elacheche_anis> ping alihentati :D
<elacheche_anis> chnya hadrit l'event, fassarli bil fallé9i, mail mté3ik né9iss des infos :p
<elacheche_anis> allo alihentati 7awwil 7awwil :p :p
<alihentati> just l institu de siliena y hibou y waliw ye5dmou n3al libre
<alihentati> 9olt na3mloulhom migration kima fi enis
<elacheche_anis> :D ok mriguil.. amma je propose na3imlou journée, Présentations + install party ba3déch migration.. pour 2 raisons..
<elacheche_anis> raison 1 3la béch in7adhrohom lil 7kéya w in7adhrou club mté3hom :D
<alihentati> oui
<elacheche_anis> raison 2 peut être famma zéda migration mté3 faculté kbira fi tuni 3la 9rib, alors béch yabdéw les script mté3na hadhrine pour les deux institutions.. ech 9wliik
<alihentati> wi
<elacheche_anis> béhi haw mich nab3ath 3al ML chnouwa lézim pour lancé l'event :D
<alihentati> mais fi seliena c est tout un comples
<alihentati> complex
<elacheche_anis> alihentati, hhhhhhhh kont anti ubuntu taw wallit m3éna hhhhhhhhhh :p
<elacheche_anis> dharbik il virus sayé :p :p
<alihentati> nn
<alihentati> j utulise que debian
<alihentati> mais lezim ubuntu car les c est plus facile pour les gten
<elacheche_anis> oui alihentati un complexe lézmou khidma kbira.. a7na na3imlou event mté3 1j w inwariw le club mté3hom kiféch ilkhidma ba3déch hjouma yikhidmou le reste w a7na na3imlou juste support lil club.. ;)
<alihentati> oui
<alihentati> commancant par un prototype
<alihentati> puis on duplique
<elacheche_anis> great :D
<elacheche_anis> 2min w tal9a mail illi fih les détailles..
<elacheche_anis> ping rachedtn :D
<elacheche_anis> salam rachedtn
<elacheche_anis> :)
<rachedtn> ping elacheche_anis :)
<rachedtn> ahla :)
<elacheche_anis> ça va!! :)
<elacheche_anis> a3mal talla 3al ML :D
<rachedtn> hmd :) cool :)
<rachedtn> & u ?
<elacheche_anis> oui hmd :D    u-tn mich tarja3 très actif inchallah :D :D
<rachedtn> hawani na9ra : )ça me rapelle l'expèrience de l'ENIS :)
<rachedtn> nch'ALLAH :)
<rachedtn> GO U-TN :)
<kimo> salemo 3alaykom   elacheche_anis yezii mil 7éss :pp
<rachedtn> lol
<elacheche_anis> ahla kimo hhhhh, 9alla9tik!! :p :p :D
<rachedtn> waleikom assalam :)
<elacheche_anis> oui rachedtn alors lzimkom t3awnouna bil expérience mté3kom.. pourquoi pas ta7dhou fil event :D
<rachedtn> innajmou n3mloulkom simulation fi soussa wtemshiou baha lsiliana :)
<rachedtn> je peux vous réserver une salle avec 10 PCs et on refait le travail qui a été fait à l'ENIS
<rachedtn> inadiou nizarus
<rachedtn> moi
<rachedtn> wnchouf chkoun inajem iji
<rachedtn> wn3mlou nhar samedi pendant oute la journée
<elacheche_anis> oki :D alihentati ittaba3 fil hadra!!
<elacheche_anis> script illi khdimtou bih fi enis mézél famma ??
<rachedtn> et il y aura un ou deux techniciens de mon équipe : ils ont déjà suivi une formation LPIC1
<rachedtn> bien sur mizal femma :)
<elacheche_anis> rachedtn, chaque samedi "chilla" éni w neo w chokri w golden w geekette dima nitlammou bi tbi3itna hhhhh :D
<elacheche_anis> great :D
<rachedtn> sa77a wallah :)
<rachedtn> ani kilmara tenzad lmasouelyat "lfargha"
<rachedtn> :p
<elacheche_anis> loool.. allah y3inik..
<rachedtn> hawa besh nchou les scripts : 1 mn
<alihentati> oui elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> alihentati, yékhi club jdid fi selyana walla 9dim?? bditou ta3imlou fi des club téb3ine nawat ou quoi?
<rachedtn> les scripts sur mon disque externe au travail, après demain nab3athomlek ! mais je trouvé ce script fil mail http://uploading.com/files/5bfmc5c7/install.sh/
<alihentati> nawaat est en cours de forme des club partout dans le ville
<alihentati> en gbili, gafsa, siliena, touzer, bizet
<alihentati> w mazelt, chaque semaine dans une ville 5 jours
<alihentati> elacheche_anis:   http://framadate.org/index.php?lang=en_GB alternative doodle
<alihentati> utilise ca au lieu de doodle
<alihentati> teba3 farmasoft, un outil libre
<elacheche_anis> oki alihentati :D
<elacheche_anis> ahla Goldenscorp
<elacheche_anis> alihentati, on l'utilise pour voter la date de l'event inchallah :D
<elacheche_anis> thx rachedtn :D
<alihentati> elacheche_anis: meme pour dees poll
<rachedtn> you are welcome :) lyoum jé Neo hazz lbanner wennappe : malheureusement machoftouch : jé b3d wa9t l5edma !
<elacheche_anis> maw yi5dim talkah c'est pourquoi jé immakhar :)
<elacheche_anis> alihentati, oui je viens de l'essayé :)
<alihentati> cool
<rachedtn> :)
<alihentati> elacheche_anis: ml
<elacheche_anis> ok alihentati
<elacheche_anis> alihentati, tu pense que ce que j'ai dis dans le mail est trop??
<alihentati> nn, s est simh
<alihentati> j ai just ajouter la presision qu il sont pas des info ni des ing
<elacheche_anis> :) si t'as des propositions 9oulhom :D
<elacheche_anis> ok
<alihentati> et un peu du blabla bla
<elacheche_anis> alihentati, éni KO wallit na9ra filli maktoub 9oddémi bissif hhhhhhhhh... franchement mé fhimtich éch ktibit c'est pourquoi s2altik hhh... PFE mich yo9tolni XD
<elacheche_anis> alihentati, normalement 3andna des présentation jdod dédié aux non informaticiens, juste mézléou méhomch fil wiki, ataw nikhidmou béhom inchallah, ping Neo31 wa9téch t7ot présentation mté3ik fil wiki???
<alihentati> ok, cool
<kimo> :)
<Goldenscorp> pong elacheche_anis
<kimo> hhhhh
<Goldenscorp> ghatiss fel 5idma
<kimo> salem  Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> jessaye fel global jam nhabathom
<elacheche_anis> barra 3éd... ti odhbot neo walla Goldenscorp :-S
<elacheche_anis> ok
<kimo> hhhh
<Goldenscorp> neo
<elacheche_anis> neo 9allik Goldenscorp 3al bus?
<Goldenscorp> ama tawa mechi 3andi chwaya 5idma
<Goldenscorp> we
<kimo> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong kimo
<kimo> echfama jdid
<elacheche_anis> féch XD
<kimo> lol
<kimo> fil les evts
<elacheche_anis> hhh.. kimo mé t9ollich mékich inscrit fil ML mté3na!! 5alli inji nitféhim im3ék!
<kimo> hhhhhh
<kimo> nn inscriii
<kimo> hani 5edemti nhar kémél w ena na9ra fi les email
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhh... béhi béhi ;)
<alihentati> kimo t est de siliena?
<kimo> nein tunis ama dar jadi ghadi
<alihentati> ah, on prepare une op a siliena
<alihentati> tu peu  aider
<alihentati> awka sur ml
<kimo> uiii avec plaisir
<alihentati> awka list des besoin , wili tijim mar7ba
<alihentati> tkoun parfait fi 3otlit rbi3, w na3mlou camping, w tal3a l jbal :d
<kimo> behii normalmant bech njiii ba7thék les samedi ena w 5oya wela 7ata wa7di twa na7kiw akther
<elacheche_anis> alihentati, +1 :D
<alihentati> ok
<alihentati> ena j ai une tente de 4 personne et 2 sac de couchage
<alihentati> mar7ba bikom fil 5aima
<elacheche_anis> les gars, éni mich nafsa3.. aya lilitkom s3ida :D BN :D
<alihentati> bn
<alihentati> ena ntaib fi 9ahwa bech nishar
<alihentati> li sbe7
<alihentati> 3ala fikra
<kimo> sa7a sa7a
<kimo> :)
<alihentati> *demain 3andna install party fi ATI
<alihentati> 15h
<alihentati> ech koun yemchi
<alihentati> mais debian
<k3nz0> hey
<kimo> enaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<alihentati> pas ubuntu
<kimo> ahhh manéfhéméch fih barcha
<k3nz0> kimo, vous avez participé à l'ifsf ctf ?
<kimo> yup
<alihentati> 14h devant fi hs
<k3nz0> which team ?
<kimo> freeways-isi
<alihentati> k3nz0: demain jey ATI
<k3nz0> Nop alihentati :s
<alihentati> :'(
<alihentati> mafa ma had jey, mechi wa7di
<kimo> ena haherli bech nefsa3 mil 9raya w njiii
<kimo> dhaherli*
<alihentati> inti matitma3 til9a fas3a
<Maresca_> ping alihentati
<alihentati> pong
<kimo> 9otlék lezem 2m1 temchi zaa77 n7éb nemchi m3ak mais na9ra nkamel 15:00
<kimo> :/
<alihentati> dsl, on a fixe taw
<alihentati> a7na 9olna 3achiyet jom3a maya9rawich
<kimo> uiii twa  n7awél si najemet twa notélbék bech testanéni el 14:00 maw e depart
<kimo> ne ce pas !!
<alihentati> si nn 15h devant place pasteur
<alihentati> pong Maresca_
<kimo> ena maresca
<alihentati> ah, ok
<kimo> oki mela  2m1 si 14:00 9odem hks
<alihentati> ok
<kimo> ou 15:00 palce ....
<kimo> twa notélbék
<alihentati> ok
<kimo> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-24
<abir> #J nagios
<elacheche_anis> loooool.. abir la commande est: /J pas # XD
<abir> je sais cava
<abir> wa 3alikom el selem si anis
<fakher> ping anis
<kimo> salemo 3alaykom
<sarhan> salam k3nz0
<kimo> 21h00 réunion  ne ce pas !!!
<sarhan> salam kimo *
<kimo> ahlan
<sarhan> non la réunion est à 22heures
<kimo> chouf e5er email
<luna> salem  alikom
<kimo> jéé
<kimo> ahla luna
<luna> nn  la reunion à 21h00
<kimo> +1
<luna> je vous prie d'accepter mes excuses
<sarhan> luna, t'es sur?
<sarhan> Chers membres je viens de vous rappeler que la réunion mensuelle 12.02  aura  lieu demain soir à 22h00  .
<luna> c'etait  une faute de frappe
<sarhan> haha
<luna> nn
<sarhan> c'est pas grave
<luna> j'ai  envoyer  un 2 eme mail
<luna> alors
<kimo> Chers membres ,Je vous présente toutes mes excuses , c’était une faute de frappe ,alors
<kimo>  la réunion mensuelle 12.02  aura  lieu demain soir à 21h00  .
<luna> qui  est présent
<luna> voila  selon les votes effectuées
<kimo> beyén fama jmé3a ma9rouch la 2éme mail
<luna> http://www.doodle.com/tzy4ak8ui5qbfnrb
<luna> alors
<kimo> ://
<luna> ahmed et anis  sont absents
<kimo> je propose nestanéw jusqu'a 22h00
<luna> ok
<luna> mela  je vais relancer  un nouveau mail
<luna> :(
<luna> je m'excuse  c ma faute
<luna> wallah
<kimo> pa grave
<kimo> tsiiiir
<luna> wallah  tellement j'etais fatiguée
<luna> mm j'arrive plus à me concentrer
<kimo> :)
<kimo> sarhan 3a9éll elyouma :pp
<sarhan> ?
<kimo> nal9ak 2m1 nchaala fil hackerspace !!
<sarhan> ay ay kel 3ada
<kimo> b1 :D
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<kimo> salém
<nizarus> la réunion c'est 21h ou 22h ?
<kimo> normalement 21h00
<kimo> mais puisque majéé 7ad  5ater je crois barch ma9rawech la 2éme mail  2ajalnaha  jusqu'a 22:00
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> il y a déjà beaucoup de monde là ou c'est juste des zombies :)
 * sarhan n'est pas un zombie
<ounis> salem
<ounis> j'arrive en retrd ?
<kimo> nope
<alihentati> yo
<kimo> :)
<alihentati> http://framadate.org/index.php?lang=en_GB alternatif doodle
<alihentati> sarhan: HELLO
<ounis_> ahla sarhan
<ounis_> c quand la réunion ?
<kimo> 22h
<sarhan> salut alihentati ounis_
<ounis_> ok j'ai cru que c'est 21h
<ounis_> ahla sarhan
<neo31> ping Goldenscorp
<neo31> salut a tous
<ounis> ping neo31 labes ?
<ounis> ahla neo31
<neo31> oui ounis ca va et toi?
<ounis> labes hamdoullah
<neo31> ahlann
<sarhan> salut neo31
<geekette86> slt neo31
<icon_sabri> salut a tous
<ines> bsr TLM
<ounis> je profite des 5 minutes avant la réunion pour vous demander un truc
<ounis> qu d'entre nous est un guru du packaging rpm ?
<neo31> ti hay 7afla hiia :)
<ounis> pardon packaging deb
<neo31> koi 2 9 ?
<neo31> icon_sabri ca va ?
<ounis> j'ai besoin d'un expert un packaging deb de toute vitesses
<icon_sabri> hmd oui et toi neo31
<ounis> alors ?
<neo31> un expert!
<ounis> un expert
<ounis> guru
<ounis> oui
<ounis> incollable
<ounis> etc
<neo31> voir le channel ubuntu-moto
<neo31> not so bad icon_sabri
<ounis> c'est pour migrer une appli packagé en RPM vers le deb
<neo31> ahla sarhan
<ounis> et c'est sponsorisé par une société
<neo31> geekette86 degage
<ounis> ok neo31 mais je voulait faire profiter une personne d'ici
<alihentati> neo31: degage
<neo31> lol
<neo31> ahlann
<neo31> zaritna el barka
<neo31> :p
<neo31> ca va alihentati ?
<alihentati> c v
<neo31> ah ounis y a un program ki fait la migration automatikemen
<alihentati> pas de reponse pour siliena?
<neo31> alien dra chnouwa
<neo31> g oublier le nom
<neo31> je peut engager qq1 ken fiha flouss le7keya
<alihentati> ?
<neo31> ounis
<ounis> non j'ai besoin d'une personne pour assurer le support en cas de prob chose que ne fait pas l'appli
<neo31> je suis partant alihentati
<ounis> il faut comprendre que les sociétés ils leurs faut du support en plus des outils
<alihentati> neo31: ml?
<ounis> alez laisson l'espace pour la réunion
<neo31> euh, g pa eu le temps de verifier le mail
<sarhan> ounis, check adnene
<ounis> un contact please ?
<neo31> ah ok ounis
<sarhan> ounis, depuis la dernière formation en packaging qu'il nous a fait je ne l'ai pas vu
<sarhan> ounis, ya peut être des traces de son adresse email sur le mailing list
<ounis> ok i'll check
<ounis> thx guys
<ounis> lé réunion a commensé ou quoi ?
<sarhan> ounis, pas encore
<neo31> euh
<kimo> pas encore :p
<neo31> temps de la reunion!
<ounis> si normalemnt c'est T+3m
<alihentati> ech koun ya3mil appel?
<ounis> appel d'une fonction/methode ?
<alihentati> nn, apel tel
<neo31> appel alihentati ?
<kimo> mdr
<neo31> salut nizarus
<ounis> un appel d'offre sa serait bien aussi :)
<alihentati> pas de reunion?
<neo31> si si
<ounis> qui est notre dictateur ?
<kimo> neo31 heya nebdew
<neo31> haya chkoune ynadham el reunion yched president de la reunion ?
<alihentati> aya ordre de jourN
<alihentati> ?
<neo31> ping alihentati bmoez crack3r davlefou geekette86 Goldenscorp icon_sabri ines k3nz0 kimo neo31 nizarus ounis rednaks sarhan wissem
<nizarus> salut neo31 :)
<neo31> on commence, la reunion chkoune 7adhir ya3mal pong
<ines> pong
<davlefou> neo31: ?
<ounis> pong
<alihentati> rackettte
<kimo> pong
<nizarus> pong
<sarhan> pong
<davlefou> ounis: le rpm, c'est du red hat/ centos/ mandriva, tu dois aller sur c'est irc!
<davlefou> Que est l'objectif de la rénuion?
<ounis> mais c'est une erreur de ma part je cherche du packaging deb
<ines> on commence neo31? ched enti président
<geekette86> ounis, ya Alien pr faire ton boulot
<ounis> plutot une migration de rpm vers deb
<neo31> c la reunion mensuelle de ubuntu tn davlefou , objectif est de voir nos activiter du mois et acitivites futures et s'activer un peut plus
<neo31> nizarus possible tchidd president de la reunion ?
<davlefou> ok
<neo31> peu*
<davlefou> je suis là!
<ounis> on en parle aprés inchallah
<ounis> maintenant la réunion
<neo31> ahla rachedtn
<rachedtn> ahla neo31 :)
<rachedtn> assalamou aleikom :)
<davlefou> ok
<ounis> wa alaikom assalam wa rahmat allah
<neo31> rachedtn tchid president de la reunion ?
<rachedtn> no
<neo31> hhh
<neo31> icon_sabri
<neo31> vasy
<neo31> euh sarhan !!
<sarhan> vas y neo31
<ines> neo31 ched enti pour gagner du temp
<neo31> ok
<neo31> ok
<sarhan> je pars dans 30 minute
<neo31> behi on commence
<icon_sabri> ne compter trop sur moi chui au boulot déja
<neo31> demander la parole en utilisant !
<kimo> ok
<neo31> kan vous avez la parole vous terminez avec eof
<ounis> sa fait 13mn qu'on veut commecer
<neo31> et faites vite svp
<neo31> oui ounis
<ines> ok
<neo31> alors voila
<neo31> qui a un sujet pour cette reunion qu'il l'ecrit svp!
<neo31> !
<alihentati> !
<neo31> je commence,
<icon_sabri> !
<rachedtn> !
<neo31> on a le sujet de global jam, nom de domaine, sponsoring et bus
<neo31> top priority
<neo31> on doit s'activer un peu plus aussi
<neo31> eof
<neo31> a vous alihentati
<alihentati> ndd, je le commande?
<alihentati> on a une demande event a siliena
<alihentati> eof
<neo31> merci alihentati
<neo31> a vous icon_sabri
<icon_sabri> +Journée porte ouverte : -Nous allons préparer ça cette semaine , ça serait beaucoup mieux de nous donner un intervalle de temps
<icon_sabri> pour Time university
<icon_sabri> et s'il y a qqun qui peut donner une présentation a Tunis le 14 Mars a Time university de 13.30->15h
<icon_sabri> +Evenement Installation PC : -Installation d'une version Ubuntu sur des pc personnel pour des ecoles ou pour des familles ,merci bien de nous donner une intervalles de temps pour vérifier la disponibilié des membres .
<icon_sabri> ces trois sujets je les discuté avec le directeur de cellule de recherche de Time
<hela> salem @tous :)
<icon_sabri> pour la présentation de 14 Mars
<icon_sabri> y'a rien , ni café ni certification ni autres
<icon_sabri> pour la journée porte ouverte
<icon_sabri> il y aurait tous
<icon_sabri> mm s'il y a des membres qui doivent venir ils vont supporter la charge de transport
<icon_sabri> aussi biensur pour l'installation des anciens PC
 * neo31 icon_sabri les details apres stp
<icon_sabri> Remarque: les Anciens pc sont offerte soit pour école primaire ou pour famille, donc l'installation est très simples,juste des version desktop ubuntu
<davlefou> !
<icon_sabri> ok, pour la journée porte ouverte , on a pas toujours une date, il m'a dit de fixer une date moi de mai
<icon_sabri> il y aurait certificat de présence, café et transport
 * neo31 ecrit eof kan tu termine icon_sabri 
<icon_sabri> eof
<neo31> merci
<neo31> a vous rachedtn
<rachedtn> merci
<rachedtn> pour n'importe quel évent je vous propose de mettre à votre disposition une salle équipé de 11PCs, équipé d'un vidéo projecteur et climatisé :)
<rachedtn> ceci est pour faire une simulation avant de faire n'importe quelle eaction
<rachedtn> en mode "producion"
<rachedtn> et ça entre dans mon travail
<rachedtn> donc je peux vous acceuillir même 2 fois/semaine
<rachedtn> sacant que toute mon équipe est formé sur LPIC1
<rachedtn> la salle est à Sahloul
<rachedtn> dimanche non :)
<rachedtn> eof
<neo31> merci rachedtn
<neo31> a vous davlefou
 * rachedtn bonne nuit :)
<davlefou> Pour le 14, lubuntu pourrait être un bon choix, plus léger et classique en interface!
<davlefou> J'ai un virtualbox pour le boot pxe permettant un install réseau donc paralélle et plus rapide.
<davlefou> Avec un possiblité d'utilise scp pour faire un copie différentiel et gagner du temps.
<davlefou> ps : je suis à bizerte.
<davlefou> eof
<neo31> davlefou c'est une reunion de la communaute locale ubuntu-tn et pas autre chose
<davlefou> ok
<neo31> merci pour votre comprehension
<neo31> hum voila alors qui peut nous resumer touts ces points
<neo31> on a l'affaire du global jam, sponsoring, bus de tunis vers gabes passant par sousse, un nouveau event chez Time, une proposition de salle bien equipee a sousse, event seliena et possibilite de nous reserver le nom de domaine par alihentati
<neo31> on commence par les events
<neo31> le global jam se passera le 2, 3 et 4 mars donc y en a plus bcp de temps
<neo31> !
<kimo> !
<neo31> on manque encore du sponsoring pour l'hebergement
<davlefou> !
<neo31> et un bus/minibus allant de tunis vers gabes et passant par sousse
<neo31> on a terminer la video
<neo31> l'affiche est presque prete
<neo31> les stickers sont presque pret aussi
<neo31> mais ils faut les imprimer tres bientot avec les logos des sponsors si possible
<neo31> on doit aussi preparer un porte feuil pour mettre qq papiers d'information a propos de ubuntu-tn de l'event des sponsors et si possible autres documents de support
<neo31> je ne sais pas encore si on peut arriver a faire cette derniere
<neo31> voila donc mon rapport a propos du global jam
<neo31> j'invite tlm qui pourron aider a le faire sans hesitation
<neo31> et merci de m'informer de tt les details moi, Goldenscorp ou elachech_anis
<neo31> eof
<neo31> ah
<neo31> voila oui
<neo31> qui veut dire qq chose a propos du global jam
<neo31> sinon on passe
<kimo> !
<neo31> a vous kimo
<kimo> bus c confirmée ou nn
 * sarhan souhaite une bonne nuit à tout le monde
<neo31> pas encore kimo
<kimo> et l hebergement aussi :/ car j'a habite au tunis et j'aime d'etre present
<kimo> eof
<issam> salam tt le mond
<neo31> kimo on a besoin de gens pour aider a la preparation avant tt
<neo31> donc nous aimeron voir les gens qui vont participer aider a la preparation de cet event
<neo31> sinon on fait deja de notre mieux pour garantir un bus et un hebergement avec ce que nous avon
<neo31> j'apprecirai votre aide a tt moment
<neo31> a vous davlefou
<davlefou> euh, j'ai vue que vous parle de noms de domaine et d'herbergement, s'agit il d'un besoin d'herbergement de site?
<davlefou> ou j'ai mal compris?
<davlefou> Pour l'informatique, je peux vous offrir un hébergement sur un de mes serveurs!
<davlefou> eof
<neo31> merci davlefou, je le prend en compte
<neo31> pour le moment on essaye de profiter de l'offre de lynx et de l'ati
<neo31> en cas de problemes je vous contacte
<neo31> c bon pour le point de global jam ?
<ounis> !
<issam> !
<neo31> qui peut aider a chercher des sponsors pour le global jam et un bus de tunis vers gabes ?
<neo31> a vous ounis ?
<ounis> je vous propose de faire une page wiki pour lister les besoins et les appels a contibutions de ceux qui peuvent aider
<ounis> eof
<neo31> merci ounis
<neo31> a vous issam
<luna> +
<luna> +1
<issam> je sai pa encore c koi le prog du UGJ en détails et je veu vous entendre c koi vos besoins
<issam> eof
<neo31> merci issam
<neo31> j'insiste que tt les membres essayent d'aider pour l'affaire du bus et le sponsoring
<neo31> merci a tous
<neo31> on passe au point suivant
<ounis> !
<neo31> icon_sabri pour l'event de Time merci de suivre la procedure classique et de mettre un thread sur mailing liste. je vous invite aussi a etre le parin de l'event a pk pas selectionner et assurer la participation de confirenciers et que l'event se passera bien :)
<neo31> tu peut nous resumer l'event en bref et on verra qui est partant des mnt ?
<icon_sabri> !
<neo31> a vous icon_sabri
<nizarus> <ounis> !
<icon_sabri> pour la présentation de 14Mars j'ai déja un ancien thread
<icon_sabri> la ou j'ai mis les date et le 14 mars été la date choisit
<icon_sabri> c'est une présentation de 1.30 qui résumerais l'open source en qques diapo
<icon_sabri> ça serait dans une salle de conférence devant des étudiants newbies de TIME
<icon_sabri> horaire de 13.30->15h
<icon_sabri> TIME university et localisé a Tunis
<icon_sabri> rue kheireddine Pacha
<icon_sabri> ...
<neo31> et pour l'open day icon_sabri ?
<icon_sabri> pour la journée porte ouverte
<icon_sabri> aucune idée il m'a dit de fixer une date
<icon_sabri> d'ici fin d'année
<icon_sabri> c'est un event sposorisé
<neo31> ok tres bien, lance un autre thread pour l'open day icon_sabri
<icon_sabri> ok
<geekette86> !
<icon_sabri> pour les pc recyclé aussi sponsorisé, mais on a pas une date fixe toujours
<neo31> qui veut aider icon_sabri a faire la conference du 14 mars de tunis de preference
<icon_sabri> l'emplacement et la marsa
<icon_sabri> ou bien gammarth
<neo31> c bon icon_sabri ?
 * neo31 eof!!?
<geekette86> !
<icon_sabri> eof
<neo31> je passe la parole a ounis
<ounis> c'est bon le sujet a déja changé
<ounis> eof
<neo31> vasy ounis
<ounis> eof!
<neo31> ok
<neo31> a vous geekette86
<geekette86> svp on a un pb de bus est ce que quelqu'un peu ns aider
<geekette86> on a lancé déja 2 thread
<nizarus> !
<geekette86> eof
<neo31> a vous nizarus
<neo31> :)
<nizarus> pour le bus il faut voir avec une association :/
<nizarus> une association déjà active
<nizarus> eof
<davlefou> !
<neo31> merci nizarus
<neo31> a vous davlefou
<geekette86> merci nizarus
<davlefou> Pour les bus, il faut aller voir les régies de transport en commun, elles ont souvent un budjet associatif.
<davlefou> eof
<neo31> merci davlefou
<neo31> hum, j'invite tlm a me contacter directement sur 55331131 si vous avez trouver un contact une solution ou un sponsor
<neo31> merci bien
<neo31> merci de confirmer la conference de Time aussi
<neo31> ca sera le 14 mars donc y en a plus bcp de temps
<neo31> ping ines !?
<neo31> les membres de tunis!!
<ines> pong
<kimo> pong
<alihentati> net
<neo31> merci d'aider icon_sabri
<neo31> corrdonnez avec lui pour Time
<neo31> on passe au next sujet
<icon_sabri> :p le thread été envoyé depuis décembre 2011
<ines> ok
<neo31> l'event de silyena
<ounis> !
<kimo> oki
<neo31> oui ounis
<ounis> comme d'hab une page wiki de l'event serait utile pour lister les besoins
<ounis> eof
<neo31> +1 merci
<neo31> haya alihentati tu nosu resume l'event de silyena et la date stp !?
<alihentati> pas de date , on fixe une
<neo31> tres bien
<neo31> humm, qui peut coordinner l'event de silyena!?
<neo31> c'est un event tres interessant
<neo31> on assure les membres qui vont assurer l'event, une page wiki un peut de coordination com dab
<neo31> alihentati tu fait toi mm !?
<alihentati> c est un projet de hs+nawaat, une partie de journalisme citoyen , un projet de platforme de opendata pour l'universite
<neo31> je suis sur qu'il y a assez de membres qui seront interesses
<alihentati> et la migration vers le libre
<neo31> qui peut aider alihentati ?
<neo31> a Tunis
<ines> !
<neo31> eof alihentati ?
<alihentati> eof
<neo31> merci
<neo31> a vous ines
<ines> je peut aider l'aider à tunis
<ines> eof
<neo31> bien, coordonne avec alihentati ines
<neo31> merci bien
<alihentati>  /join #hackerspace.tn  42 bis Av bab bnet tunis
<neo31> kimo icon_sabri vous pouvez aidez aussi rednaks
<neo31> behi
<neo31> next sujet ?
<neo31> qui a autre chose a dire a propos des events a tunis ?
<alihentati> !
<neo31> a vous alihentati
<alihentati> on est ou dans les install dans les lycee?
<alihentati> eof
<neo31> euh, je susi pas vraiment au courant, il faut contactez zied alaya directement. il pourra mieux vous informez alihentati
<alihentati> ok
<neo31> alors next sujet
<neo31> le nom de domaine
<neo31> alihentati on voulez attendre lynx
<neo31> sinon est ce possible de le transferer vers lynx des qu'il auron le statut juridique ?
<alihentati> theoriquement, lundi on fait la publication dans lejort
<neo31> ah parfait
<neo31> kan lynx sera capable de reserver le nom de domaine?
<alihentati> oui
<alihentati> j etais lioum a l ati, prevu, j install 2 machine, mais c est reporter mardi
<alihentati> on a parler un peu aussi de mirror.tn
<neo31> en tant que lynx ou nawat?
<alihentati> lynx
<neo31> ah bien
<neo31> kan est-t-il possible de reserver le nom de domaine en tatn que lynx stp
<alihentati> et qu'il faut donner nos conseil po=ur la mirroir, et qu'il faut integer mirror.tn dans la liste de depot de ubuntu
<alihentati> pour le ndd
<alihentati> mardi je le reserve
<neo31> tres bien
<neo31> merci
<alihentati> il y a une autre chose pardon
<neo31> alihentati tu peut expliquer comment on peut aider fi 7keyet el mirroir avant de terminer la reunion?
<neo31> oui alihentati
<alihentati> si c'est possible  d avoir un stand pour ati, ou une intervension au sujet de la mirroir
<alihentati> dabs le ugj
<alihentati> pour la mirroir en cours de discussion, il faut que la communaute, ai la main sur la mainenace de la mirroir et la maj
<alihentati> commant avoir avce lynx et tt les autre commuante
<alihentati> eof
<neo31> oui tres bien merci alihentati
<neo31> tu peut expliquer les details de l'intervention ati?
<alihentati> juste pour parler de la mirroir, la maintenacee, l integration de la mirroire dans la liste de depos ubuntu
<alihentati> eof
<neo31> ok bien, on pourra discutter les details et on prendra une decision inchalah :)
<neo31> bon voila donc on termine la reunion
<neo31> je rappel tt les membres qu'on a besoin d'aide pour le sponsoring
<neo31> le bus
<neo31> et les events a Tunis
<alihentati> les page wiki svp? des lien?
<neo31> svp n'hesitez pas
<neo31> merci bcp
<neo31> tres bientot alihentati
<alihentati> ok
<neo31> avant dimance soir inchalah
<davlefou> !
<neo31> reunion close
<neo31> merci a tlm pour votre presence
<neo31> discussion open
<neo31> :) davlefou
<kimo> :)
<davlefou> Il faudrait peut être faire un liste de sociéte sous linux et ubuntu pour avoir des arguements vers les autorités et pouvoir publiques!
<davlefou> sociéte -> argent -> developement -> donc politique intérêssé!
<neo31> euh
<neo31> davlefou tu parle de l'APOS ?
<ounis> sa colle pas tout a fait mais bon
<neo31> lol ounis
<neo31> ok
<neo31> on essaye de rester une communaute davlefou
<neo31> mais ce que tu dit est logique
<ounis> sinon si je trouve une personne assurant du bon packaging deb a partir des RPM je peut convaincre dans ma société de passer a debian
<neo31> deja on essaye de faire une association pour les communautes et club du libre
<neo31> Lynx
<ounis> au lieux de RHEL
<ines> neo31 concernant le sponsoring est ce qu'on peut faire notre dossier sous  le nom d'une association "lynx" par exemple s'il permettent
<ines> le problème qu'on a plus le temps
<davlefou> ounis: tu peux installer du rpm sur des deb et réciproquement!
<ounis> geekette86 alien c'est pas mal mais sa fait pas le maintien des incompatibilités dans le code packagé
<ounis> davlefou je sait mais pas sur une appli utilisée par ~1200 developpeurs par jour
<alihentati> neo31 , ines en principe oui, je me renseigne
<ounis> sinon je perds mon job :)
<davlefou> ounis: ils sont en quoi?
<ounis> des librairies en c des trucs en perl php python etc
<ounis> l'appli a tellement de dépendances que c'est un casse tete chinoix
<ounis> mais nos rpm fonctionnent trés bien pour l'instant
<ounis> c'est juste le besoin de personnes pro debian/ubuntu qui presse
<davlefou> ounis: s'ils sont en libre, c'est pas important!
<ounis> biensur 100% libre
<ounis> le main code est sous gpl v2
<ounis> certaines dépendances sous license apache ou new bsd
<ounis> les plugins sont packagés indépendament sous license gpl v2
<ounis> en tout cas pour l'instant c'est le cas de tous nos plugins
<ounis> sachant que il ya une société qui est prete a financer le packaging deb
<davlefou> ounis: les liscencens ne doivent pas être un probléme! Pour packager, c'est surtout un question de temps!
<ounis> exactement
<davlefou> soit vous parte des rpms, soit des sources!
<ounis> trouver un guru du packaging deb est pénible aussi
<ounis> nous sa nous a pris pas mal de temps pour monter en compétence dans le packaging rpm
<ounis> il sagit pas seulement de créer un package mais aussi de tester si l'appli déployée a partir du package fonctionne correctement aussi
<ounis> il n'est pas question de partir des rpm
<elacheche_anis> salam @ * et sorry pour le retard
<ounis> les srpm peuvent aider mais pas recompiler en utilisant alien
<ounis> il sagit aussi de maintenir le changelog des sources aussi en packagant
<neo31> re
<ounis> welcome back
<davlefou> ounis: avez vous fait l'expériences?
<ounis> oui
<ounis> mais je ne peut pas me prononcer guru dans le domaine
<neo31> in
<neo31> ines
<ounis> en plus je suis trop tete dans le guidon pour maintenir l'appli donc pas de temps pour packager et tester
<ounis> et il existe des contraintes de mon contrat qui ne m'autorisent pas a travailler pour nos partenaires dans mon temps libre
<ounis> bon c'est pas grave je continue a chercher la perle rare :)
<neo31> good luck ounis
<ounis> alez salam alaikom
 * ounis bech yorged
<neo31> gn
<icon_sabri> gn
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-25
<ounis> salem people & bots
<davlefou> salem
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-26
<neo31> ahla alihentati
<alihentati> ahla neo31
<neo31> c bon weslouk les fichiers ?
<neo31> les donnees**
<alihentati> oui, merci beaucoup
<alihentati> pardon 3al 9la9
<neo31> good
<neo31> je peut supprimer la copie que j'ai alors !?
<neo31> si tu les a copier
<alihentati> bon il est encours de copier les donnes sur le pc
<neo31> no problemos ;)
<alihentati> 50%
<neo31> tu doit remercier geekette xD
<alihentati> :d
<neo31> golden a fait qq efforts aussi
<neo31> :p
<neo31> ouki
<alihentati> merci pour tout le monde
<neo31> je garde la copie juska tu les met qq part safe
<neo31> :)
<neo31> osrofhha :p
<neo31> hh
<alihentati> merci
<neo31> oh ya touness
<neo31> 3amil bel3ani!!?
<alihentati> ?
<neo31> haya walli pinguili bach nfasa5 el copie :p
<alihentati> ok
<neo31> je pe tjr chercher le code de la poste non!? xD
<neo31> :p
<neo31> code source*
<alihentati> ?
<neo31> le code source de payement de la poste
<neo31> dont tu m'as parler l'autre jr
<alihentati> oui
<alihentati> nib3ath houlik?
<alihentati> hamdilah 3a slema geekette86
<alihentati> merci
<neo31> oui alihentati :)
<alihentati> ok
<geekette86> merci
<geekette86> alihentati:
<neo31> chbih ma yektibch?
<alihentati> geekette86: oui
<neo31> ma todhhorch el bare chat ?
<neo31> wine tiktib les messages ?
<neo31> geekette86
<geekette86> non todh-her
<geekette86> ça va
<geekette86> juste kol chayfel blanc dhe3et
<neo31> ok bien
<neo31> hhh
#ubuntu-tn 2013-02-18
<elacheche_anis> captain-price, hey :D
#ubuntu-tn 2013-02-23
<guest2> salam
<guest1__> salam
<Guest6560> salam
#ubuntu-tn 2013-02-24
<guest8> salam
#ubuntu-tn 2014-02-17
<elacheche> GM :)
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche,  GM ^^
<elacheche> Tout va bien SalahMessaoud ?!! yé gibtik il béri7 fil channel.. chab3a cha3b x)
<SalahMessaoud> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, hmd :D
<SalahMessaoud> et toi ??
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, haw bech na3mel talla 3al log :p
<elacheche> ça passe x)
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, mak ta3ref weekend just gaming and less internet :D
<elacheche> sa7a :) eni inhar kémil AFK.. kif rja3t nal9a irc m3ibi tifja3t x) -_-
<SalahMessaoud> hhhhhhhhhhhhh
<elacheche> Hey Wahid-TN :)
<kiki__> so it works !
<kiki__> el plateform hethi made in tunisia ?
<kiki__> oki whatever
#ubuntu-tn 2014-02-19
<elacheche> GM :)
<lunapersa> GM :)
<lunapersa> wahid-TN :)
<Wahid-TN> salut lunapersa
<lunapersa> Salut :)
<Wahid-TN> cv ?
<lunapersa> +-
<Wahid-TN> no no lebas
<Wahid-TN> ;)
<lunapersa> :)))
<lunapersa> encore 10mn
<lunapersa> Salut Neo31
<Neo31> slt
<Neo31> :)
<elacheche> Hey Neo31 :)
<Neo31> hi there
<Neo31> how r u ? :)
<Neo31> y a ke moi et elacheche ?
<lunapersa> wahid aussi
<elacheche> Wahid-TN, aussi :)
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> deye5
<elacheche> 5it min bléch Neo31.. Eni jétni kén lunapersa xà
<Neo31> ok cool
<Neo31> alors
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> lol ok :)
<lunapersa> :p
<Neo31> dsl 7abit nji elacheche
<Wahid-TN> :p
<Neo31> ahla Wahid-TN
<elacheche> Y a pas de blème Neo31 :)
<Neo31> aya bara chid chan le5er luna
<Neo31> degage
<Neo31> :)
<elacheche> Go go go
<Neo31> ca commence deja
<lunapersa> :D
<lunapersa> ok
<Wahid-TN> oui Neo31
<Neo31> mm les deux autres membre qui ont appliquer pour la membership ma jewech :p
<Neo31> fama kan luna
<elacheche> Neo31, les deux autres 3andhom min Dec yé jéwich ;)
<Neo31> noway!
<Neo31> :p
<lunapersa> :p
<elacheche> Oh yeah :p
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> steve no contributions, should be removed
<Neo31> kai seems to have some development contribs
<Neo31> wahid iktib lenna
<Neo31> aya bonne chance lunapersa
<Neo31> ca irra bien normalement :)
<Neo31> hawka keep us updated
<Neo31> :)
<lunapersa> :p
<lunapersa> Merci @ nizarus, elacheche, wahid-TN et Neo 31 pour vos encouragements  ça me touche enormement :))
<Goldenscorp> et moi :p
<Goldenscorp> ;)
<lunapersa> :D
<elacheche> mara7bi SalahMessaoud :) :S
<elacheche> :D
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, ahlen
<elacheche> :)
<nizarus> re
<nizarus> elacheche: c'est quoi le problème dans #ubuntu-meeting ?
#ubuntu-tn 2014-02-20
<Ines_> Hey :)
<elacheche> hey Ines_
<elacheche> :)
<Ines_> good to see u here
<Ines_> :)
<elacheche> Welcome to our chat room :) :p
<Ines_> thx :)
<Ines_> I'll make it my new home :p
<elacheche> :p :D
<elacheche> Ok Ines_ .. You need to know that your "new home" is logged ;) :p and you can find the log here → http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Ines_> good I'll see it
<Ines_> since 2004
<Ines_> :D
<elacheche> LoooooooL.. ubuntu-tn was created on 2007 :p
<Ines_> yeaaap
#ubuntu-tn 2014-02-21
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, :D t7ebchi formation photoshop ??
<elacheche> -_- choft billéhi -_-
<hich-em> salem
<Neo31> salut hich-em
<hich-em> RDV 22h:00???
<Wahid-TN> oui hich-em
<Wahid-TN> 22h00
<hich-em> ok merci
<lunapersa> salem @ tous :)
<Neo31> bsr Wahid-TN lunapersa elachecheBedis Na3iL
<Na3iL> bsr Neo et bsr @ tous
<lunapersa> bsr :)
<Wahid-TN> bsr
<elachecheBedis> hello people
<elacheche_anis> Bonsoir tlm.. on est à m-2 Merci de basculer sur la channel des meetings. #ubuntu-tn-meeting Merci de rester calme pour garder un log clean qu'on peut l'utiliser entant que pv de réunion
<Neo31> 22h pile
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, attendant quelques minutes l'arrivé du reste des FF
<elacheche_anis> attendons*
<Neo31> sure elacheche_anis ;)
<Neo31> ping me when we are ready :)
<elacheche_anis> good
<elacheche_anis> We'll wait just other 10min
<lunapersa> yup
<Neo31> 7ata 15mn ca va :p
<Neo31> elacheche_anis, mizal nizarus w zied c tt ?
<elacheche_anis> yep.. je pense pas que issam arrivera.. il est pas chez lui :/
<Neo31> ah we w issam aussi
<Neo31> :)
<Wahid-TN> m-5
<lunapersa> Bilel ?
<hich-em_> elacheche_anis: seul les MC et les FF qui votent ???
<elacheche_anis> oui
<Wahid-TN> ui
<hich-em_> elacheche_anis: est ce que je peux palrer arab??
<elacheche_anis> Tu parle FR ou EN ou AR.. mais pas du AR en lettre latin
<hich-em_> ok
<Drupalizer> salem !! :)
<geekette> salut
<lunapersa> salem Drupalizer
<Wahid-TN> salut Drupalizer
<elacheche_anis> hey Drupalizer
<Drupalizer> labes 3likom chey5in ?? :D
<elacheche_anis> hay s5ana x)
<Drupalizer> :D
<lunapersa> :)
<Drupalizer> ha lunapersa  wenek :D
<lunapersa> haniii  :D
<lunapersa> sha7weliik :D
<Drupalizer> labes hmd
<lunapersa> haya behi :)
<Drupalizer> Wahid-TN: wenek 5ouya ech 3amel ?? mechi Drupal ? :D
<Wahid-TN> oui 5/5 ;)
<Drupalizer> sa77a
<Wahid-TN> hani kil 3ada
<hich-em_> lunapersa: voti
<aldi-le-roi> kemlet el sa3a mta3 el réunion w mazelna fi 2eme personne :P
<elacheche_anis> t'as pensé à quoi alors aldi-le-roi ?
<aldi-le-roi> Anis le temps (1h) est très limité pour la réunion
<Neo31> se3a te3 reunion bdet 22:15 aldi-le-roi
<Neo31> 1h tkafi aldi-le-roi
<elacheche_anis> aldi-le-roi, on a dit qu'on va comancer vers 22h mais on a pas dit que la réunion sera pour seuelent 1h ;)
<sabri-icone_> ti chbih mafema had lena
<bill_gaag__> hani lena :p
<sabri-icone_> elacheche_anis: elachecheBedis haya afra7 bih sa7fa lablebi
<Drupalizer> ^^^
<sabri-icone_> jhhhhh
<sabri-icone_> anis, ti chnowa hassit rouhi fel markaz
<elacheche_anis> ech mda5alni.. sékin ba7dhéya houwa?
<elachecheBedis> elacheche_anis, ken tra dhrabet feha sa7fa lablebi tbakki, tdhakaret sa7fat sayada :')
<lunapersa> -_-  elachecheBedis  sme7  fiha
<sabri-icone_> aaah, dsl elacheche_anis nsit eli liouma jm3a w ena el tewa fel 5idma nestna fik tkamel el vote el mahnouna
<sabri-icone_> hh hani 7tati téléchargi fi film
<sabri-icone_> twa berjolia zaama ken wahed 3tak -1 elachecheBedis chnowa naamlolo :p
<sabri-icone_> hhh nabaatholo virus :p
<elacheche_anis> kamalna sabri-icone_
<elacheche_anis> inti time out x)
<bill_gaag__> jawkom bahi :p
<elachecheBedis> lé sabri-icone_ nektboulou forkBomb x)
<sabri-icone_> brabi, time out zeda :D
<sabri-icone_> hhhhhhhhh
<sabri-icone_> hassilo elachecheBedis wlhi fibéli eli enti MC depuis un mmt, mais bien je suis content pour ça et aussi fier de toi ;) t'était toujours notre designer
<sabri-icone_> hhh, ama c'est eta taamel badge lel FF :p
<sabri-icone_> sayeb alik men Anis MC heka 5alih ala jnab
<Wahid-TN> merci tlm
<Neo31> :)
<Wahid-TN> bravo et bonne chance elachecheBedis  et aldi-le-roi
<sabri-icone_> Wahid-TN: ala chnowa
<lunapersa> Merci @ tous Mabrouk pr Alaa et Bedis
<Wahid-TN> mar7ba bikoum fi groupe FF
<Neo31> wine el mabrouk elachecheBedis ?
<aldi-le-roi> merci Luna :D
<Neo31> hhh 100% vote! taya7t 3la zaba ^_^ lol
<Wahid-TN> lol Neo31
<sabri-icone_> elachecheBedis: aamlelna 3ad taswira taswira :p rachwa ya sahbi wla ndoro fel hyasa raho
<Neo31> congratz aldi-le-roi
<Neo31> keep it up
<aldi-le-roi> thanks Neo :D
<elachecheBedis> xDD thanks guys :D
<sabri-icone_> tout les membres active sont presque basé au sahel , inchllh on aurait plus de membre active a tunis
<sabri-icone_> :(
<Neo31> sabri-icone_, t7arkou chwaya a tunis
<Neo31> 3andik bedis m3ak et qq autres membres qui seront interesses d'aider
<Neo31> limou b3adhkom
<sabri-icone_> Neo31: tu connais les conditions , a part que je ne serait plus là dans qques jours ...
<sabri-icone_> Bedis fel insat :p ghir ysalek roho fel 9raya
<kass> salem
<Neo31> salut kass
<sabri-icone_> c'est pourquoi qu'il faut penser a encourager les jeunes étudiants a faire tel et tel, c'est tant de fois que je rencontrent certaines personnes qui veut participer mais ne savent pas comment, comme wadha7 par exemple
<elacheche_anis> salut kass :)
<kass> salut
<sabri-icone_> certaines personnes pensent qu'il faut avoir un badge ou une certaine reconnaissance pour participer
<sabri-icone_> salut kass
<kass> salut elacheche_anis
<sabri-icone_> qui as une idée s'il existe une sorte de salle virtuel avec affichage d'écran etc ...
<Wahid-TN> sabri-icone_, i9bal en 2009 tout les membres active sont presque basé au sfax
<Neo31> c facile sabri-icone_ kol chay 3al mailing ;)
<sabri-icone_> ça devrait etre plus utile pour partager certaine culture sans avoir besoin de déplacement là ou la participation n'a besoin de login, etc ..
<sabri-icone_> ya Neo31 ti fibéil :p
<sabri-icone_> manich nahki ala rouhi
<Neo31> et les membres n'hesiteron pas a aider un organisateur ou presenter...
<Neo31> il suffit de se manifester et de commencer a boujer
<sabri-icone_> oui je sais
<elacheche_anis> kass, pose tes question ici :) tu auras tes réponses inchallah ;)
<sabri-icone_> tawa nbougi maa ubun-fr
<sabri-icone_> hhhh
<kass> merci
<kass> je veux avoir plus d'informations sur vous , et comment vous rejoindre
<Neo31> bien :)
<Neo31> kass : ubuntu-tn.org
<Neo31> tu trouve sur les pages wiki un lien d'inscription a la liste de diffusion (mailing list)
<Neo31> un lien vers launchpad
<Neo31> en bref, il suffit de suivre l'organisation des events sur la mailing list et de se manifester sur mailing list pour aider ou a l'un des events
<Neo31> les membres vont faire de leurs mieux bach yda5louk fel jaw ;) sinon koll chay officiel yssir 3al mailing list
<sabri-icone_> voila, a priori c'est comme Neo31  a expliqué , c'est suffisant pour démarrer , tu es basé où?
<kass> :)
<sabri-icone_> tu as quel niveau d'étude?
<sabri-icone_> kass:
<kass> je suis un etudiant en deusième années
<sabri-icone_> où ? région
<kass> a esprit
<kass> je suis de bizerte
<sabri-icone_> bien, hak bjambi
<sabri-icone_> bref, on peut se voir la semaine prochaine, sinon on a un membre officiel ubuntu Zied votre chef departement informatique il peut aussi t'aider
<kass> bizerte ou esprit
<kass> ?
<Drupalizer> sabri-icone_: limin wella lissar ?
<sabri-icone_> Drupalizer: limin, kass esprit
<kass> ou avec plaisir
<sabri-icone_> tu peut organiser des atelier a esprit, tu n'a qu'a demander sur la ML comme Neo31  a expliquer, tout ça ne demande pas vraiment un grand effort ni autorisation officiel, il faut juste s'organiser entre membre pour voir comment on peut t'aider car ça doit etre enregistré dans le wiki après et communique a ubuntu pour aider dans notre acitivé en tant que communauté officiel
<Neo31> fama zied bedis Drupalizer sabri-icone_ ines a tunis
<sabri-icone_> kass: tu peut aussi activer plus de membre de esprit ... c'est plus facile de s'activer depuis un environnement académique que quand on ait dans un environnement professionnel alors compte bien a faire des effort ça peut t'aider a devenir un membre ubuntu officiel dans le futur :)
<Neo31> fama autres membres ama ma3adech actif barcha
<Neo31> a tunis
<Drupalizer> Neo31: ça va ??
<Neo31> ca va Drupalizer
<Neo31> wenti ?
<sabri-icone_> lunapersa: et elacheche_anis peut partager leur expérience dans ça ;)
<Neo31> excusez moi lezim nemchi
<Drupalizer> hmd :D
<Neo31> taw narja3 apres
<sabri-icone_> bien ena nstna fel film w baad nrawah :v
<sabri-icone_> elachecheBedis hazzz cheheda w hrab
<kass> n7eb net9abel avec quelqu'un de vous
<sabri-icone_> pas de problème qd tu veut :)
<sabri-icone_> wla kif 9otlek zied et déja votre chef départment ba7dhek il serait aussi content de te rencontrer
<sabri-icone_> w ines fibéli te9ra fi esprit
<sabri-icone_> w ena ba7dhek pas loin
<kass> wa9t mayse3edkom entouma
<sabri-icone_> trawa7 fi weekend?
<kass> okai je vais contacté zied
<kass> oui malheureusement
<sabri-icone_> sans problème, regarde contact Zied, aussi pose la question sur le ML si ines et présente elle te répondrais sinon, je viendrais prendre un café avec toi , tu habite dans le foyer?
<kass> oui
<kass> mon num 26577671
<sabri-icone_> elacheche_anis: ala chnowa timed out ya tfol
<Neo31> fama un membre jeune (bac) aussi a tunis
<sabri-icone_> marit had 7at -1 ana , a part enti eli 7atit -1 5ater mabaathech el candidature
<Neo31> aymen wala amine wala 7aja ki haka :)
<sabri-icone_> sarhane
<sabri-icone_> fema amine
<Neo31> hhh sarhan kbir ma3adech bac lol
<sabri-icone_> w fema wahed akhor nsit :p
<sabri-icone_> brabi
<sabri-icone_> :p
<Neo31> lol sabri-icone_
<sabri-icone_> hhh
<Neo31> sarhan 1ere ou 2eme annee insat tawa
<Neo31> bedis aussi
<sabri-icone_> wow
<sabri-icone_> asma3 ya sidi rabi mah
<Neo31> 3malt time freeze sabri-icone_ ?
<Neo31> lol
<elacheche_anis> sabri-icone_, fil vote li5réni inti jétik time out.. déjà mékich féyi9 illi inti taw sabri-icone_ mékich sabri-icone
<sabri-icone_> faya9 oui
<sabri-icone_> :D
<Neo31> lol elacheche_anis
<sabri-icone_> nsit chnowa ktebet
<Neo31> -6 c eliminatoire elacheche_anis
<sabri-icone_> hhhhhh, maw e5ar mra si Neo31 9ali badel l'esam 9olét belak ena ktebto hekka
<Neo31> 7ata kan vota sabri-icone_ +1 rahi mte3 encouragement
<sabri-icone_> kolha jorrat Neo31
<sabri-icone_> 8alltouni
<sabri-icone_> hhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> lol dsl sabri-icone_
<Neo31> 9otlik badal ism blada
<Neo31> t libre d'utiliser ce ke tu ve
<Neo31> :p
<sabri-icone_> bra braka, maho wa9teha fema chkoun yabda esmo kifi
<Neo31> oui fibali
<sabri-icone_> pour facilité la complétion
<sabri-icone_> 3edi :p
<Neo31> tawa walewelna les deux elacheche*
<sabri-icone_> nsahlouha e7na
<sabri-icone_> mouch mochkol, hawka besh ken 3tina -1 tji fi rass anis
<sabri-icone_> hhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> lol
<sabri-icone_> w howa zla3ha ness kol -1 howa w lunapersa
<Neo31> aya brb
<lunapersa> re  ??
<sabri-icone_> hhh
<sabri-icone_> chbik ya lunapersa
<lunapersa> tnadio  fia
<lunapersa> aleh
<sabri-icone_> 5ofét la tjini nhar fi jury :D ta3tini -1
<lunapersa> thanna
<lunapersa> 3:)
<sabri-icone_> hhhhhh
<kass> bonne nuit a tout :)
<sabri-icone_> la tawa mchi ubun-fr
<sabri-icone_> eta nhot pseudo mta3i luneperso :D
<lunapersa> cherira  wallit :D
<lunapersa> -_-
<sabri-icone_> misselech?
<elacheche_anis> aya bn les gars :)
<sabri-icone_> bn elacheche_anis
<lunapersa> avec o
<sabri-icone_> oui
<sabri-icone_> luneperso, masculin
<lunapersa> :)
<Chikore> bonsoir @ *
<lunapersa> bsr
<sabri-icone_> Chikore: bsr
<Chikore> :) heureux de vous voir sur irc
<sabri-icone_> :)
<Chikore> sabri-icone_, quoi de neuf?
<sabri-icone_> rien hani fel 5idma el tewa :v fi jorat 3ami elacheche_anis
<sabri-icone_> hh, w zid hsolet téléchargi fi film donc mazelet mtawel
<sabri-icone_> wenti?
<Chikore> taw ki rawa7t 5lat emma5er mais boh rien n'est grave
<Chikore> che7kitou w ch9arrartou?
<Chikore> fammech résumé dhaye3?
<sabri-icone_> ala el vote?
<sabri-icone_> hawka anis hatt log :)
<sabri-icone_> bedis et adli walaw membre FF
<sabri-icone_> kahaw
<Chikore> Nice Bedis le mérite bien =)
<Chikore> adli jconné pas
<Chikore> puisqu'il le veut donc il le mérite aussi
<Chikore> =)
<sabri-icone_> :)
<lunapersa> haya  je quitte , j'ai un enorme travail à faire  bonne nuit @ *
<sabri-icone_> bn8
<Chikore> bn8 lunapersa
<Chikore> aya Bonne nuit sabri-icone_ =)
<sabri-icone_> Bonne nuit a tous :)
<Neo31> re
<sabri-icone_> Neo31:
<Neo31> mizilt sahir sabri-icone_ ?
<Neo31> :)
<sabri-icone_> nhabit fi film, frankeistein
<sabri-icone_> hhh, 9alek mamnou3 nest3mal bande bassante
<sabri-icone_> donc hani naamel fel mamnou3ét
<sabri-icone_> hhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> lool kifech mamnou3 ?
<sabri-icone_> heka :p
<sabri-icone_> mamnou3 tetfarej streaming wla thabét film
<sabri-icone_> w ena nhar kamel hal streaming w ntéléchargi
<sabri-icone_> :D
<sabri-icone_> netfekar mra , ajwni 9alouli maach téléchargi mel internet
<sabri-icone_> hatit 900Go fle queu mel intranet
<sabri-icone_> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> lol
<sabri-icone_> :)
<sabri-icone_> taaref, hata reseau interne le9it kifeh n'accédilo maghir mankoun sur pc propre de l'entreprise :p
<sabri-icone_> au moin le mmt eli mon profil actif sur AD
<sabri-icone_> et sso
<sabri-icone_> bon :p ad fih sso deja dsl
<sabri-icone_> eya qq minutes et je quitte Neo31
<sabri-icone_> bonne nuit a tous
<sabri-icone_> et  a toutes
#ubuntu-tn 2014-02-23
<Chikore> #debian
#ubuntu-tn 2015-02-16
<MosanDiesel> !
#ubuntu-tn 2015-02-18
<Neo31`> kass, this is irc
<Neo31`> not the mailing list
<Neo31`> wake up
<Neo31`> the matrix has you
#ubuntu-tn 2015-02-20
<hich-em> ping
#ubuntu-tn 2016-02-22
<Mouheb> slm, @anis are you here ?
#ubuntu-tn 2016-02-24
<Geek_Tn> السلام
#ubuntu-tn 2016-02-25
<MarwenDo> hi elacheche Na3iL
<MarwenDo> how are you doing ?
<med0102> Salam :-)
<med0102> j'ai un problème avec mon raspberry pi
<med0102> J'ai acheté un adapteur wifi
<med0102> Et je l'ai testé avec mon raspberry pi
<med0102> la 1er fois il fonctionne bien et après il n'est pas capté par le lport usb
#ubuntu-tn 2016-02-27
<Dro> bonjour ...
<elacheche> hey Dro
<Dro> ahla bel elacheche  ! :)
<Dro> ça va ?
<elacheche> yep
<elacheche> u
<Dro> fucking bored ....
<Dro> as always :D
<Dro> ch3andek jdid ?
<elacheche> Just busy :/
<Dro> rabbi m3ak :)
<Jihed_CLL_FSM> Hello all
<Jihed_CLL_FSM> who's here
 * elacheche is always here
<hamzawi> hey everyone
<hamzawi> how about session 2 elacheche
<hamzawi> cc jihed
<Jihed_CLLFSM> cc (-_-'
<hamzawi> Jihed_CLLFSM, so
<hamzawi> Mr. elacheche we're here to talk about session 2
<elacheche> Hey guys!
<hamzawi> Hey :D
<elacheche> As I said in the ML and that post, Moheb is no longer available, so, if there is any other CLLFSM members who can take that responsability they can contact Moheb to coordonte with him, then subscribe to our ML to finish the organization there..
<elacheche> Otherwise, we can use IRC to have our next sessions..
<elacheche> That's in case that the people who were present are still interested in it
<Jihed_CLLFSM_> sorry so weak network signal
<Jihed_CLLFSM_> & as i said, no problm i could help.
<elacheche> No problem.. I'll send you what you didn't read in private to not spam ubuntulog
<elacheche> Check PM Jihed_CLLFSM_
<elacheche> So..
<hamzawi> so let's do it :D I'm very interested
<Jihed_CLLFSM_> we've to make sure that people still interested in this course or not.
<hamzawi> let's make an event on failbook to see how many are interested, u're right Jihed_CLLFSM_
<elacheche> -_-
<elacheche> +1 Jihed_CLLFSM_ -1 hamzawi :p
<hamzawi> :3 ok ignore failbook -_-
<elacheche> I think that you already know the people who were present.. So you can ask them in person
<elacheche> Otherwise, I know that CLLFSM had an internal ML.. Do you still have that?
<elacheche> Do you still have a domaine name?
<hamzawi> that's a shitty ML -_- I'll ask people in person
<elacheche> ML's and IRC channels are the bases and homes of FOSS projects, you should not giveup on using them
<hamzawi> I know, but my responsabilities in CLLFSM are minimal cause I don't study computer science -_-
<elacheche> o_O
<hamzawi> forget it, let's focus on the training, come on elacheche :p
<hamzawi> so, I'll ask those people, and then we can make a decision
<elacheche> :) My 1st recomendation is ti talk with Moheb and the guys if they're still interested :)
<elacheche> Exactly hamzawi
<elacheche> hamzawi: Even is only 5 or less persons still interested we can do it on irc :)
<elacheche> 1h each weekend night will do the thing :)
<hamzawi> nice, especially for me :) good idea, but let me talk to the guys first
<elacheche> Good :)
<hamzawi> Deal (y)
<elacheche> I GTG.. I'll be here by night I guess..
<hamzawi> ok :p
<hamzawi> u can go :D
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-20
<elacheche> Morning LoCo :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-21
<praisethemoon> Hello
<praisethemoon> Never had such busy days at work x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, yo
<elacheche> Hey there!
<elacheche> Same here, it was a busy 2 || 3 weeks :/ And counting..
<praisethemoon> oh man :(
<praisethemoon> I was in ISIM last weekend, hosted a small workshop about elasticsearch
<elacheche> nzoueidi: did you managed to send SMS using a 3G dongle via cli (bash/py) ?
 * pavlushka heads up
<pavlushka> elacheche: I failed
<pavlushka> I tried to use some gui like wammu and modem-manager-gui but little success
<elacheche> Same :/
<pavlushka> modem-manager-gui worked once or twice but that's not accountable
<pavlushka> or countable
<pavlushka> Hello nzoueidi | the leaned one :p
<nzoueidi> Hello :D
<nzoueidi> no elacheche didn't try it
<nzoueidi> but am planning to
<nzoueidi> pavlushka: :D
<pavlushka> :D
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-22
<Dro> bjr
<elacheche> o/ Dro
<nzoueidi> Morning community
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Here?
<nzoueidi> Yep elacheche
<elacheche> nzoueidi: A yes/No question.. Very easy very fast :D Do you still have some graphic design skills? :D
<nzoueidi> Not very much but yep :D
<elacheche> If you have spare time, get the UGJ 2014 poster SOURCE file from the wiki and try to replace that trusty tahar with other text x) Try to do it for only 5min, more than that abort the mission and tell me :)
<elacheche> The source file is gimp file
<elacheche> If you didn't manage to do that I'll hack it using inkscape tomorrow..
<nzoueidi> back, sorry for the delay elacheche u want me to do it now, or I do it tomorrow morning?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-23
<elacheche> nzoueidi: If you have free time.. I'm planning to try to hack it using ionkscape later this day, yesterday night was on gentoo and don't had enough time to install Gimp + Inkscape..
<Dro> elacheche, any news about the guy of south africa (ubuntu-africa) who was in hospital ?
<elacheche> Dro: Join #ubuntu-africa he's in there :) Come join us
<praisethemoon> hello everyone
<pavlushka> hello everyone
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: :p
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, hello :D
<praisethemoon> I haven't forget that picture I've asked for.
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-25
<cbj> https://opentunisia.org 6 ans déjà !
<cbj> vos remarques et suggestions sur cette 6ème version plz
<davlefou> elacheche, Bonsoir,
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-26
<krifa> hello
<elacheche> Hello folks :)
#ubuntu-tn 2018-02-21
<Chikore> Ping elacheche
<elacheche> Pong Chikore
<Chikore> Qui a essayé Ubuntu Snap Core?
<elacheche> Chikore: You're talking about Snappy OR Ubuntu Core?
#ubuntu-tn 2018-02-22
<Chikore> elacheche, morning 'all yeah about Ubuntu Core
<elacheche> Did not try it, but afaik it's not much different then the usual version, it is just using snappy instead of apt.. Today you can use snappy on any >= 16.04 version
<Chikore> Nice
<Chikore> I like the concept. I tested it on a Raspberry PI 3 and I tried to craft a snap :D
<elacheche> cool
<davlefou> Bonjour, vous allez bien?
#ubuntu-tn 2019-02-22
<vadmeste> Is there any tunisian channel for off-topic conversations ?
#ubuntu-tn 2019-02-23
<elacheche> Hello folks! How are you doing cbj nzoueidi pavlushka vadmeste ?
<pavlushka> I am good elacheche , How are you?
<pavlushka> elacheche: me trying to make work this project https://www.switchdoc.com/2015/01/weather-arduino-weatherpiarduino/ with arduino but the anemometer seems broken, need to test its reed switch now
<u-la-la> [ Weather For Your Arduino - WeatherPiArduino - SwitchDoc Labs ] - https://www.switchdoc.com
<pavlushka> elacheche: cannot find a magnet and its 3.44 am , so only possible on day time.
<pavlushka> elacheche: have you worked with mattermost server? the better version of irc where you can correct/edit your posts.
<pavlushka> ?
<elacheche> Hey pavlushka ! Sorry was afk xD
<elacheche> LEt me read that
<pavlushka> sure
<pavlushka> np
<elacheche> I used mattermost once, never setup it.. I think nzoueidi did that! But if you need help seting it up let meknow and maybe I can help
<pavlushka> elacheche: sure, I know :)
<pavlushka> elacheche: I am using this anemometer https://www.amazon.com/WeatherRack-Anemometer-SwitchDoc-WeatherPiArduino-Raspberry/dp/B00QURVHN6
<pavlushka> elacheche: but the wind speed gauge is not giving any reading
<pavlushka> elacheche: So I opened it up and found just a reed switch there https://www.techshopbd.com/product-categories/switch/852/reed-switch-techshop-bangladesh
<u-la-la> [ Reed Switch | Techshopbd ] - https://www.techshopbd.com
<pavlushka> ok, the anemometer from switchdoclabs, https://www.switchdoc.com/weatherpiarduino-bare-board/
<u-la-la> [ WeatherPiArduino Weather Board - SwitchDoc Labs ] - https://www.switchdoc.com
<pavlushka> looks like the https://www.davisinstruments.com/product/anemometer-for-weather-monitor-or-wizard/ was a better choice
<u-la-la> [ Anemometer for Weather Monitor or Wizard | Davis Instruments ] - https://www.davisinstruments.com
<pavlushka> and was using this arduino library to make it work but I had to fix that also, https://github.com/switchdoclabs/SDL_Weather_80422
<elacheche> *i have no idea about hardware pavlushka :(
<u-la-la> [ GitHub - switchdoclabs/SDL_Weather_80422: Arduino Class for WeatherPiArduino using SwitchDoc Labs WeatherRack Argent Data Systems SparkFun Weather Sensors SEN-08942 ] - https://github.com
<pavlushka> elacheche: me neither, so looking around
<pavlushka> elacheche: but that said, the reed switch has no click function so my guess was then it is using magnetic moment as a click for a rotation count
#ubuntu-tn 2019-02-24
<pavlushka> I meant mechanical click technic, so supposed to use magnetic moment change to count seems
<elacheche> maybe
<pavlushka> elacheche: I'll be off, good to talk to you, see you
<elacheche> Same here, good night
